# second try



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

GAWD DAMN!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

killin the scene homie killin it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*DAAAAAAMN!!!!*

Those are some STUNNING builds bro,, excellent work!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i agree with everyone else.... DAMMMMMMMMN !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:wave: What up Ulyces... Lookin good homie.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

u got some bad ass models..............what kind of clear or whats your proces for doing the clear?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Killer builds man!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice collection!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 nice i loved that they lay frame :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DDDAAAMMMNN HOLMEZ CRAZY SICKNESS, KILLER BUILDS :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD ULISES.......  

GLAD YOU CAN FINALLY POST THEM SWEET AS RIDE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

badass rides!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

those are nice homie


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

kick ass man!! Love those bombs!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 16 2008, 03:18 AM~10178559
> *Nice collection!!
> *


 x-2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn those r awsome i really love the bombs and the nomad is sick ur paintjobs r flawless


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 15 2008, 11:01 PM~10178213
> *:0 WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks to all you homies am trying


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie them rides look nice.and i like the 61


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

some more flicks




































































































filming for Livin The Low Life


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you have anymore of those 48 chev sedans on the table!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Are they doing an episode of Livin' the Low Life about model cars? :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

all clean bro




> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 17 2008, 01:26 AM~10180206
> *damn homie them rides look nice.and i like the 61
> *


especially ^^^^


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 16 2008, 04:05 PM~10181673
> *Are they doing an episode of Livin' the Low Life about model cars?  :cheesy:
> *


dont know yet waiting for them to call thank for the comments homies whats up smalls


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Glad to see you finnaly posted your rides! Looking good!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean rides homie.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn it man, you got some sick ass rides. I would like to see more pics of them all.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 15 2008, 08:00 PM~10178206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukkin sick bro.... can't wait to see more....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Sweet builds

Hope to a episode bout the model thing


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are sick....keep posting....


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 17 2008, 06:49 AM~10186192
> *Rides are sick....keep posting....
> *


x2 that color on the 63 is sick


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice rides........ remember some from the show at Pegasus :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks to all you homies glad you guys enjoy the rides


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 17 2008, 06:57 AM~10186236
> *x2 that color on the 63 is  sick
> *


 x 3 the 6trey is sick bro, hella nice :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 17 2008, 10:36 PM~10192817
> *:biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2
love the paint !!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good..im diggin that rivi..what color is that?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

MC562 

whats up homies
**
Posts: 39
Joined: Nov 2007
Car Club:* M.C.B.A*


 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 17 2008, 11:02 PM~10194308
> *MC562
> 
> whats up homies
> ...


Whats up BODINE thanks for all the comments and thaty color is hot pink pearl


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

some updates













































what to you guys think


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i LOVE this stance


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking sick homie....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

clean,clean ,homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 20 2008, 10:03 PM~10219166
> *Looking sick homie....
> *


thanks for the comments guys


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some nice rides bro :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS A NICE ASS IMPALA


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments am glad you guys like the rides


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

what to you guys think


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good. Only other thing I'd do is black wash the grille.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats clean homie. nice work


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yup looks good


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2008, 03:42 PM~10270420
> *Looks damn good. Only other thing I'd do is black wash the grille.
> *


Thanks for the comment i will do that to the grill


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks to all the homies glad you guys like the 63


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Came out really nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 18 2008, 04:13 PM~10198689
> *Whats up BODINE thanks for all the comments and that color is hot pink pearl
> *


where do i get?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 27 2008, 10:10 PM~10273681
> *where do i get?
> *


thanks for all the comments whats up CNDYBLU66SS you can get pegasus or you local auto paint store


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 27 2008, 05:30 PM~10271160
> *Came out really nice
> *


x2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks MKD i got some new rides coming out soon :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet builds bro very clean


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

extremely nice builds,what im curious about is where do i get some of the wheels like on that pink rivi..?

they kinda look like eldo rims but i dunno,all i know is i wanna find a set..


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

htt[IMG]http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd284/Elecia23/100_0355.jpg

[img]http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd284/Elecia23/100_0355.jpg









Just got done with the 48 and this are upcoming builds


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin good Homie!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 1 2008, 09:01 PM~10312620
> *Lookin good Homie!
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 30 2008, 06:08 PM~10293852
> *extremely nice builds,what im curious about is where do i get some of the wheels like on that pink rivi..?
> 
> they kinda look like eldo rims but i dunno,all i know is i wanna find a set..
> *


from what i see it looks like a buick grand national stock wheel with a pegasus 1109 lip, tire, and knockoffs


all them rides lookin killer bro....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 VERY NICE BUILDS BRO!! LOVE THE 57 CHEVY


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see a tree of chrome hiding out , what gives????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see a tree of chrome hiding out , what gives????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see a tree of chrome hiding out , what gives????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see a tree of chrome hiding out , what gives????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see a tree of chrome hiding out , what gives????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see a tree of chrome hiding out , what gives????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see a tree of chrome hiding out , what gives????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 1 2008, 09:09 PM~10313894
> *i see a tree of chrome hiding out , what gives????
> *


59/60 parts too :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 2 2008, 12:15 AM~10313905
> *59/60 parts too  :0
> *


saw that....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT 48 IS FUCKIN GANGSTER!!!!!!!!! WET AS FUCK!!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> htt[IMG]http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd284/Elecia23/100_0355.jpg
> 
> [img]http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd284/Elecia23/100_0355.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 1 2008, 11:01 PM~10312620
> *Lookin good Homie!
> *


x5
that 48 is a damn nice paint job !!!
what kind of clear is that ????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

clean,very clean. nice work


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 2 2008, 05:09 AM~10314090
> *x5
> that 48 is a damn nice paint job !!!
> what kind of clear is that ????
> *


x6....Outstanding....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks good im thinking of picking up some bombs :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks to all the homie for more info PM me thanks again


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

This is my 60 hope you like


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like that color! What is it?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good bro nice color 2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 6 2008, 07:01 PM~10350114
> *I like that color! What is it?
> *


Its sunrise pearl thanks homies


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

The chrome is going to pop with that color!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

X2 Looks good Ulyces.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SUPER DUPER! nice work Ulises pm me your addy!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

what happened to all the pics?????? all gone


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks homies for the comment


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 6 2008, 09:22 PM~10351436
> *what happened to all the pics?????? all gone
> *



I ereas by accident


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 6 2008, 10:04 PM~10350141
> *Its sunrise pearl thanks homies
> *


 HOK?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup thats who makes it


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thats a bad ass 60 impala bro i love the color


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just got done with my 41 hope you guys like


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that truck is beautiful! great job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 12 2008, 08:20 PM~10401392
> *that truck is beautiful!  great job! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 i got one no real plans yet but ts for that buld off for me and undead.
did you have c-notch the frame in the back to get that low ?


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

clean truck


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 12 2008, 08:23 PM~10401411
> *X2 i got one no real plans yet but ts for that buld off for me and undead.
> did you have c-notch the frame in  the back to get that low ?
> *


yeah i did and thanks for the comment homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wow so you c-notched it and still didnt have to cut the bed floor coo.
i want to put a clear bed floor for mine, i saw it on here some where. but want to slam the back and maby the front to , like i said i dont realy know where ima go with this one .


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Damn Ulises This truck IS CLEAAAANNN!!! I see its fresh out the dealer because you dont even have your plaques on yet! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn truck looks killer......like nice simple look to it.....looks great


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Very nice build. I like the lowered stance.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i see im not the only one to raid galaxie bomb kits for parts , nice job , i like it alot.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 12 2008, 11:20 PM~10401392
> *that truck is beautiful!  great job! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 x-3, 4, and 5 great work homie


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, that is beautiful! Excellent paint work!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

one of the cleanest oldskool truck i have ever seen, bro, i truly love it....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 12 2008, 05:16 PM~10401368
> *Just got done with my 41 hope you guys like
> 
> 
> ...


fukkin sick bomba homie  can i see some chassis pics to see how u slammed it so low?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that truck is badass! Looks wet as hell! :0 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

very clean homie, love the old school look an them big old white walls!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Truck is beautiful....Looks great....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:wow: Awesome job bro!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Clean truck homie.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments homies glad you guys enjoy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man this little truck turned out bad ass ! I LOVE IT !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik ass truck, nice clear finish too


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for the comments homies means alot coming from you guys


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

painted this today


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice color broo


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK COLOR BRO, CAN'T WAIT TO THIS ONE DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 02:23 PM~10454608
> *:0 SICK COLOR BRO, CAN'T WAIT TO THIS ONE DONE! :biggrin:
> *


x2, very nice so far!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 19 2008, 05:23 PM~10454876
> *x2, very nice so far!
> *


yes sir!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: SEE YOU DO BETTER WHEN U DRINK MICKEYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 19 2008, 01:54 PM~10454471
> *Lookin good! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn sick rides.... i wanna see the 57 pop when u clear it :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Did the final clearing :biggrin: 






















































and this is my next project


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO. NICE AND CLEAN PAINT. THE BUBBLE LOOK'S LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE OLD SCHOOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hno:

that paint looks killer, bro!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what clear u use? wet is always good :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn rides look even more sick with that clear :0 :0 :0


----------



## fronksy (Sep 26, 2007)

Like that 57 man, great shit.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

57 looks sick....nice work


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 25 2008, 04:04 PM~10503815
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO.  NICE AND CLEAN PAINT.  THE BUBBLE LOOK'S LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE OLD SCHOOL. :biggrin:
> *


yeah its going to be a oldschool ride


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thank for all the comments homies :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice paint job homie love them all and clean foil work too.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Engine bay just gave me a orgasm....lol


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 28 2008, 08:14 PM~10525172
> *Engine bay just gave me a orgasm....lol
> *



Might wanna have that checked out haha Looking good bro, that yellow is beautiful, really makes the other accents pop!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 12 2008, 08:16 PM~10401368
> *Just got done with my 41 hope you guys like
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know man i think ive seen these somewhere
LOL
that is a beautiful build once you see it in person


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for the comments homies


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for the comments homies


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That 60 is lookin very clean ! Any ETA on a completed kit ! I can't wait to see it come together ! Not a big fan of the 58-60 but since i started mine i am intrested in seeing some good lookin finished 1's to boost my intrested !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2008, 12:31 PM~10532933
> *That 60  is  lookin  very  clean !  Any  ETA  on  a  completed  kit !  I  can't  wait to  see  it  come  together  ! Not  a  big  fan  of the  58-60  but  since  i  started  mine    i  am  intrested  in  seeing  some  good lookin  finished  1's  to  boost  my  intrested  !
> *


 :0 :angry: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got your pics saved in my files Fredward ! But stop bullshittin in other builders topics and finish up that SAND BOX 64 already !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2008, 12:51 PM~10533094
> *I  got  your  pics  saved   in  my   files  Fredward    ! But   stop  bullshittin  in  other  builders  topics  and   finish  up  that   SAND BOX  64   already  !
> *


:0 :biggrin: THAT FUCKERS BEEN DONE!! JUST NEVER TOOK PICS OF IT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PIC OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN !*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2008, 12:57 PM~10533126
> *PIC OR  IT  DIDN'T HAPPEN  !
> *


LOL..TONIGHT!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 HURRY UP AND FINISH ULISES!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 29 2008, 04:33 PM~10534297
> *:0  :0  :0 HURRY UP AND FINISH ULISES!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:angry: am trying fellas


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Got some new projects just need clear


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

41"s clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

the new ride













































ENJOY


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn homie, lookin good.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks for prop homies just finish the final clearing


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik, what kind of clear you use,airbrush right?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah its called USC clear thanks for looking


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

went to pomona yesterday


































































































Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

where can we get that clear homie? and your rides are clean, nice work.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

love the finish and the clear is amazing who make it and where do you find it at.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jun 3 2008, 12:31 AM~10785405
> *love the finish and the clear is amazing who make it and where do you find it at.
> *



X2 that shit is WET!!!!  
keep up the badass work.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what color is on the roof of the 62 belair!? :cheesy:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice rides


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks to all the homies for looking and for the comments and you can get it your local paint store ill post a pic later :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

almost done


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

<<


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i like that 39 the colors look good


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks big deee and all the homies for looking


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

heres my 37 chevy



























took my kids to the peterson check it out :biggrin: 
























































































































































thanks for looking enjoy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how long is that exhibit gonna go?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

sick 37 im building one right now....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn....looking insane as always...love your paint work.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for the comments and for looking and that was gone on june 8


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 6 2008, 09:07 PM~10815969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SIK WERK HOMIE!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks guys for the props did final clearing post pics later :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

finished the 39 panel  













































the line up












































thanks for looking :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 THOSE FUCKERS ARE CLEAN!!!!! DAMN ALL SLAMMED TO THE GROUND!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 22 2008, 01:00 PM~10925752
> *:0 THOSE FUCKERS ARE CLEAN!!!!! DAMN ALL SLAMMED TO THE GROUND!!!
> *


thanks for the comment homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides look real good...you going to the Good Guys show in Sept.?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

very nice line up homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like the color combo on the 39!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 22 2008, 01:00 PM~10925752
> *:0 THOSE FUCKERS ARE CLEAN!!!!! DAMN ALL SLAMMED TO THE GROUND!!!
> *


X 2 those are badass bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 22 2008, 11:24 PM~10929790
> *X 2 those are badass bro
> *



x3 nice work.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik ass bombs bro, :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2008, 09:54 AM~10931578
> *sik ass bombs bro,  :thumbsup:
> *



X10 ULISES! GREAT WORK! 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice paint jobs


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for all the homies for looking


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, very nice builds man!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933852
> *Wow, very nice builds man!!!!
> *


Thanks BiggC


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

The 37































































Thanks for looking


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats clean. nice ride homie.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice homie for REALZ!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn homie....putting it down...looks great...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 26 2008, 05:58 PM~10960403
> *Damn homie....putting it down...looks great...
> *


x-2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 26 2008, 08:58 PM~10960403
> *Damn homie....putting it down...looks great...
> *


x3


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 26 2008, 07:33 PM~10959722
> *Nice homie for x20! :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> U need to slow down Ulises you making me look bad......*


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 26 2008, 09:57 PM~10961009
> *x20! :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> U need to slow down Ulises you making me look bad......
> *


your doing just fine bigg deee and thanks for all the props homies


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: What's next! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: thats 37 is bad ass bro, sik ass work

is the suspension on or the tires just on there


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is old school bro looks damn good


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks fr the comments homies done with the 62 Bel Air








































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

wow nice work bro


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work on the belair! i love that color! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 3 2008, 01:55 PM~11006975
> *Thanks fr the comments homies done with the 62 Bel Air
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks awesome also....Are you going to bring all of these to the show?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh yeah mike thanks for the comment :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

One more to the list 55 nomad





































and the new project


























Enjoy


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice rides like always :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks AL


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

some more stuff am working on































































Thanks for looking


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 Looking GREAT ULISES!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 9 2008, 05:45 PM~11049894
> *:0  :0 Looking GREAT ULISES!!!
> *


Very nice Homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank homies glad you guys like my rides :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

updates





















































Thanks for looking


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

very clean love the color on the merc


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 13 2008, 09:37 PM~11080928
> *updates
> 
> 
> ...


looking good, paint nice as always, keep them coming....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 13 2008, 09:37 PM~11080928
> *updates
> 
> 
> ...


Man, just bangin um out....gees....looking great as always.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

man you lay some awesome paint jobs down.....i like the 55 nomad, check out the 56 i did under my Thread "Customcoupe68s builds"


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the prop homies


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

damn mc i'm going to have to send you a kit to paint me! that way i can have an offical MC562 PAINTJOB!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 15 2008, 07:45 PM~11097881
> *damn mc i'm going to have to send you a kit to paint me! that way i can have an offical MC562 PAINTJOB!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie sent it on down


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

almost done with the motor































































Enjoy


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

that 50 chevy has a bad ass color combo!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro sik ass work. does your clear lay on thick?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful work....I think he uses the same clear as TATMAN


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

u know which one?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks homies I use USC clear


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

does it lay smooth or do u gotta wet sand?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 17 2008, 04:09 PM~11113915
> *almost done with the motor
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 JUST PLAIN SICK HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks to all the homies


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Up dates on the 50 pick up




































What do you guys think


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES ALMOST DONE THEN COMES THR MERC


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 18 2008, 08:01 PM~11124354
> *Up dates on the 50 pick up
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 LET ME SEE THE ENGINE!!! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

All done thanks for looking enjoy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 20 2008, 07:56 PM~11136771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick work homie :0 :0 

can i see how u did the rear suspension?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice work as usual Ulyces. Now slow down...U makin' me look bad. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Another sick ass ride....damn homie...just slammin um out...you better be carefull, the old lady is gonna start lockin you down, at this rate your droppin like a grand a month on kits... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

looks great mc!!!!!!!!!! i might have to pick me up a MC562 offical piece!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 21 2008, 12:03 PM~11139888
> *looks great mc!!!!!!!!!! i might have to pick me up a MC562 offical piece!!! :biggrin:
> *


You got it homie and thanks to all the homies for looking


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

Im diggin the chevy truck...looks awsome..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 THAT SHUT ME UP!! Looks Sick ULISES that bitch is CLEAAN! Nice work homie you might as well put that Futon in the Garage! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks to all the homie for looking and for the props


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 22 2008, 11:12 AM~11148887
> *Thanks  to all the homie for looking and for the props
> *



GET TO WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 22 2008, 11:15 AM~11148928
> *GET TO WORK!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NO you go to work


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i love that 50 chevy truck the colors are perfect


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Jul 22 2008, 11:15 AM~11148928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of u get to work!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Almost done 


























Thanks for looking :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 23 2008, 02:33 PM~11160199
> *Almost done
> 
> 
> ...


good work! great build! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i love that merc the color looks great on it


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks homies


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: that merc is bad ass bro, what kit is that?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

All done :biggrin: 






















































This is my 7 year old boy pro skeater  













































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That MERC Came out CLEEAN Ulises! And Tell JR Congrats on getting sponsored! :thumbsup: BOTH of u guys keep up the good work!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 24 2008, 04:51 PM~11171284
> *That MERC Came out CLEEAN Ulises! And Tell JR Congrats on getting sponsored!  :thumbsup: BOTH of u guys keep up the good work!    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks big homie my son said whats up


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dang bro that merc off the hook . old school from the hood to the rims sick job

my boy wants to hit the ramps too. were you scared when you first him do any of that ?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

oh yeah but all you can to is pray and thanks for the props homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

this is 5 year old model



































thanks for looking


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

MY FAVORITE!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 27 2008, 07:20 PM~11192202
> *MY FAVORITE!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOW MUCH FOR THAT DOUBLE 6???????????..LOL. LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE!!! LAY'D OUT.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 28 2008, 12:32 PM~11197409
> *HOW MUCH FOR THAT DOUBLE 6???????????..LOL. LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE!!! LAY'D OUT.
> *


thakns homie :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DAMN BRO KNOCKIN OUT ALOTTA RIDES, VERY CLEAN BRO. :thumbsup: 

WHATS NEXT?* :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 28 2008, 04:21 PM~11199388
> *DAMN BRO KNOCKIN OUT ALOTTA RIDES, VERY CLEAN BRO. :thumbsup:
> 
> WHATS NEXT?  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: the 55 cameo


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NEXT




































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR BOX IS FULL


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2008, 09:00 PM~11260661
> *YOUR BOX IS FULL
> *


SORRY BRO


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Dont Slow DOWN NOW ULISES! its been two weeks since u finished something what going on?????


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 14 2008, 01:51 PM~11344440
> *Dont Slow DOWN NOW ULISES! its been two weeks since u finished something what going on?????
> *


NOT SLOWING DOWN AT ALL JUST GETING FR THE NEXT TEN KITS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SOME UPDATES


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 NICE!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANK HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick little troca homie.... can't wait to see it bling under clear....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2008, 09:18 PM~11494327
> *sick little troca homie.... can't wait to see it bling under clear....
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 1 2008, 09:21 PM~11494351
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

truck is looking sick


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS MIKE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You gonna do the truck build off?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 07:58 PM~11502287
> *You gonna do the truck build off?
> *


NO HOMIE JUST TRYING TO GET READY FOR THE 20TH


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice truck bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY BRO, YOUR LIL ONE IS AN ANGEL BROTHER!! CONGRATS PIMP DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 3 2008, 10:52 PM~11513855
> *Nice truck bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

57 cameo?
it looks sweet bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS BRO BEEN WORKING ON IT OFF AND ON HOPE TO GET IT DONE FOR THE 29TH


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 4 2008, 10:12 PM~11523205
> *THANKS BRO BEEN WORKING ON IT OFF AND ON HOPE TO GET IT DONE FOR THE 29TH
> *



whats on the 29th?
i know on the 20th theres the route 66 show
is there a show on the 29th?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MY BAD THE 20


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 5 2008, 11:44 AM~11526855
> *MY BAD THE 20
> *


so what are you bringing to the show
i have like 8 that im taking


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MAYBE 10 TO 15 CARS


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Sup homie Hit me up!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ALRIGHT


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MY 60 IMPALA





















































MY 73 CAPRICE













































AND MY 75








THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 22 2008, 09:40 PM~11671344
> *MY 60 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...





NICE 73


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 22 2008, 08:46 PM~11671424
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 22 2008, 08:51 PM~11671480
> *NICE 73
> *


THANKS TO YOU HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 22 2008, 05:40 PM~11671344
> *MY 60 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


sick rides :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 HIJO DE LA CHINGADA! Sick Shit Mr Vasquez


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 22 2008, 09:53 PM~11672174
> *:0 HIJO DE LA CHINGADA! Sick Shit Mr Vasquez
> *


X2 as long as that doesn't mean some kind of **** shit. :uh: I know u Little Deee.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:29 PM~11672458
> *X2 as long as that doesn't mean some kind of **** shit. :uh:  I know u Little Deee.
> *


why u getting jealous???


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO BIGG DEEE SMALLS RAIDER PRIDE BIGGS ROGER TATMAN AND MIKE IT WAS FUN HANGING WITH THE HOMIE AND WELL TO TI AGAIN IN NOVEMBER


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That 60 is sweet bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn homie i was gonna do a bright yellow 60... lol u just shut me down.. looks badass


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 23 2008, 04:51 AM~11671480
> *NICE 73
> *


X-2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

will have updates soon


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 12 2008, 05:15 PM~11844684
> *will have updates soon
> *



YEAH RIGHT MR VASQUEZ!!! :biggrin: Soon to me is like in the next couple of minutes :biggrin: :biggrin: JK


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 12 2008, 07:29 PM~11847073
> *YEAH RIGHT MR VASQUEZ!!!  :biggrin: Soon to me is like in the next couple of minutes  :biggrin:  :biggrin: JK
> *


hey quit tryin to be like me :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2008, 10:30 PM~11847077
> *hey quit tryin to be like me  :uh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *



IM NOT!! :angry: Im actually building :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: JK RO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 12 2008, 07:32 PM~11847088
> *IM NOT!!  :angry: Im actually building  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK RO!
> *


i'm building too.... updates later tonight :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 22 2008, 08:40 PM~11671344
> *MY 60 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...



damn that 73 and the 75 are sick as hell


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SIK ASS PAINT ON THATS 73


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES TRYING TO GET SOME SHIT DONE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 30 2008, 09:32 PM~12021992
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats MR VASQUEZ!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 30 2008, 09:32 PM~12021992
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the new issue?? If so r any of the other homies cars in there?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YEAH! ANYONE ELSE WE KNOW BRO??????


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

YEAH ILL POST IT LATER


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*HOLY MOLY!* :0 :0 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice paint job man......... :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

How many layers of lacquer are up there?

GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES DRYING TO GET SHIT DONE FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool Vasquez. Make sure u give it a good dry. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

YOU KNOW HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 5 2008, 07:34 PM~12075282
> *YOU KNOW HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 3 2008, 08:24 PM~12053133
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 5 2008, 08:36 PM~12075308
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: WHATS SO FUNNY


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562+Nov 5 2008, 08:08 PM~12074986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 5 2008, 08:08 PM~12074986
> * THANKS HOMIES DRYING TO GET SHIT DONE FOR THE SHOW
> *



this is why bro! Smallz he gonna get u


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice work


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

congrats on the mag pics homies :nicoderm:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES DONE WITH 57 CAMEO



























































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good my brother. Pics not doing it any justice though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick cameo..... did u fab them skirts?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 09:34 PM~12109284
> *Looks good my brother. Pics not doing it any justice though.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like it!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 09:35 PM~12109299
> *sick cameo..... did u fab them skirts?
> *


THANKS HOMIE AND YES I DID FAB THE SKIRTS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 9 2008, 09:38 PM~12109323
> *i like it!
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Sweet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

cameo is sexy!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 9 2008, 09:34 PM~12109284
> *Looks good my brother. Pics not doing it any justice though.
> *


x2 Looks good.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

59 CADDY


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U ain't playing huh. Looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NOT BAD FOR A MEXICAN! :biggrin: Looks HELLA TIGHT mr Vasquez!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MUCHO MUCHO BUENO


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 11 2008, 06:50 PM~12129731
> *NOT BAD FOR A MEXICAN!  :biggrin: Looks HELLA TIGHT mr Vasquez!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MUCHO MUCHO BUENO
> *


Si` :dunno:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2008, 11:14 PM~12101715
> *congrats on the mag pics homies  :nicoderm:
> *


hell yeah congrats man... i got that issue


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 11 2008, 03:33 PM~12127268
> *59 CADDY
> 
> 
> ...




YOU AINT DONE YET??? :uh: :uh: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

BAD INFLUENCE


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Paint... :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MISBEHAVING


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 15 2008, 03:51 PM~12166273
> *MISBEHAVING
> 
> 
> ...



SMOOTH Ulises !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



*DAMN ULISES SLOW DOWN! You making me look bad SON! *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Keep um coming...beautiful as always...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2008, 02:36 AM~12177543
> *Keep um coming...beautiful as always...
> *


X-2 DIGGIN THAT 57 - CLEAN AS HELL


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i just went through all 20 pages glued to my screen like this :wow: :wow: :wow: 





BADASS BUILDS MAN :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey MC what kinda of camera are you using ! 

I know you got photobucket , try setting you download to 640x480 ! 

They are to little to see all the hard work thats been done to them ! 

if you need help setting up your account pm me !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ONE MORE








































































THANKS FOR LOOKING AND THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN VASQUEZ! Your popping these out like pimples on your nalgas! :0 :roflmao: :biggrin: 

That's nice build there buddy! I like that color too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 18 2008, 11:30 PM~12198139
> *DAMN VASQUEZ! Your popping these out like pimples on your nalgas!  :0  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> That's nice build there buddy! I like that color too  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THATS LOOKING SICK HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice Vasquez.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Pimples on the nalgas though..... What a metaphore...lol U been letting Bigg Deee hit the cheeks or what???....lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMM HMMMMMMMMMMMM :angry:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

They Are All Looking Fantastic, Bro, Nice WORK!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 18 2008, 10:59 PM~12198325
> *MMMMMMMMMMM HMMMMMMMMMMMM :angry:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 19 2008, 12:01 AM~12198346
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Where the hell u find that?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

She looks Nice........ :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 19 2008, 12:01 AM~12198346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :nono: :nono: :NONE OF THE MUCUS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 19 2008, 01:59 AM~12198811
> *She looks Nice........ :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Man I like this one bro!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 20 2008, 09:29 PM~12215603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im REALLY liking that purple caddy!!!
looking great !!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uh-oh...that 67.. i can already see it done!

where does everyone get the side moldings from, or is it just styrene from like evergreen or plastruct?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

CLLEEEAAANNN VASQUEZ! Cant wait to see that 39 done I know you got the donor kit!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CLEAN BUILDS AND AWESOME PROJECTS


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 24 2008, 11:06 PM~12249599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i need to find me one of those


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SOME MORE AM WORKING ON


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, you got a full garage.....nice rides in the works :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Vasquez! I havent touch nothing in a week!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

What color ar them rides?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

rides are looking clean MC


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SWEET PROJECTS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin: Keep um coming....I might pull out a bomb here some time also...got a 50 Ford in the stash...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE PROS

THE LADY IN PINK 































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sweet caddilicious!...beautiful car man!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2008, 08:08 PM~12328707
> *sweet caddilicious!...beautiful car man!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Ulices.....you got some skills with the airbrush...looks great.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

speachless :yes:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NEXT IN THE WORKS 63 FORD GALAXIE


















WHAT YALL THINK :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn sweet..... u guys got stockpiles of them damn bomb caps


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2008, 08:48 PM~12356397
> *damn sweet..... u guys got stockpiles of them damn bomb caps
> *


OH YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Love the paint on the Caddy!! Can't wait to see what you do with the Galaxie.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 6 2008, 08:53 PM~12356423
> *Love the paint on the Caddy!!  Can't wait to see what you do with the Galaxie.
> *


THANKS HOMIE I GOT SOMETHING IN MIND :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

caddy looks SICK bro!!! really diggin that!! keep up the great work!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn you did that caddy up clean bro
looks good 
nice job bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE GOOD WORDS


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 6 2008, 09:45 PM~12356363
> *NEXT IN THE WORKS 63 FORD GALAXIE
> 
> 
> ...



sweet hubs


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 6 2008, 11:05 PM~12357540
> *sweet hubs
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 3 2008, 08:07 PM~12328692
> *THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE PROS
> 
> THE LADY IN PINK
> ...


Too mucho


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that lac sickk


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

IN THE WORKS


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM LOC YOU WORK OR SLING MODELS ALL DAY?..LOL LOOKING GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Vasquez. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE DAWG! I M WORKIN ON A 49 FORD VERT!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 9 2008, 08:32 PM~12383823
> *IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LADY IN PINK LOOKS NICE........GREAT COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 9 2008, 10:32 PM~12383823
> *IN THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...




cant wait to see these done!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS HOMIES


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD MY BROTHER. KEEP UP THE NICE WORK.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great rides, :0 all of them keep up the good work homies!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

62 catalina just clear 




























53 also needs clear



























AND DID SOME WORK CAUSE ITS TO COLD TO PAINT













































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good bro. Especially the Catalina...lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 18 2008, 09:59 PM~12471449
> *Looks good bro. Especially the Catalina...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BASE :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 18 2008, 09:23 PM~12471800
> *THANKS FOR THE BASE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the bomb looks good bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2008, 10:32 PM~12471930
> *the bomb looks good bro
> *


THANKS KEVIN


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

them rides are lookin dope ...........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 18 2008, 11:15 PM~12472507
> *them rides are lookin dope ...........
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro, kicken them rides out, looks good.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 19 2008, 11:15 AM~12475547
> *damn bro, kicken them rides out, looks good.
> *


thanks 408


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

53 also needs clear



























AND DID SOME WORK CAUSE ITS TO COLD TO PAINT













































THANKS FOR LOOKING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lots of Clean Ass work in here Bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the color sceme on the 53 looks classy


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> NEXT IN THE WORKS 63 FORD GALAXIE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, u just knocking them out now....nice work. see u putting more detail. :thumbsup: 

53 looks clean..

been looking for the vert 51, but can't find them anywhere....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 20 2008, 09:13 AM~12482570
> *damn, u just knocking them out now....nice work. see u putting more detail.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 53 looks clean..
> ...


ALL THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD ULISES. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.


AL, WE GOT A FEW OF THEM AT THE WEARHOUSE BRO. TELL ROGER TO GET YOU ONE NEXT TIME HE IS UP THERE.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 20 2008, 02:40 PM~12484089
> *ALL THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD ULISES. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.
> AL, WE GOT A FEW OF THEM AT THE WEARHOUSE BRO. TELL ROGER TO GET YOU ONE NEXT TIME HE IS UP THERE.
> *


thanks Biggs, need a couple of them,,,


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE GOOD WORDS IT MEANS ALOT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin kick ass shit as always.... when i grow up i wanna build like you :biggrin: :biggrin: 

gonna have buick "teeth" in the 51 grill?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2008, 02:54 PM~12490855
> *fukkin kick ass shit as always.... when i grow up i wanna build like you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> gonna have buick "teeth" in the 51 grill?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS AGAIN HOMIE






















































WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

I THINK IT FANTASTIC .


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 22 2008, 08:02 PM~12502805
> *I THINK IT FANTASTIC .
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 22 2008, 11:02 PM~12502805
> *I THINK IT FANTASTIC .
> *




X-2 verry nice work


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 22 2008, 08:58 PM~12502761
> *THANKS AGAIN HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is a badass truck homie


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Im building the same truck. just sanded all the mold lines. I was going to make it a conv. but seeing your truck made me wanna leave it!

SICK TRUCK MAN!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 22 2008, 07:58 PM~12502761
> *THANKS AGAIN HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...



so thant's what it looks like when it's finished.... :roflmao: 
damn were u putting it together on the way home?

looks good on whitewalls... :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 23 2008, 06:16 AM~12506131
> *so thant's what it looks like when it's finished.... :roflmao:
> damn were u putting it together on the way home?
> 
> ...


x2 Looks great.....like the white interior.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks homies going to wet sand and re clear


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 22 2008, 07:58 PM~12502761
> *THANKS AGAIN HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


Any Time Homie!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MY SON LAST YEAR










OG ABEL AND I AT MY HOUSE FOR CHRISTMAS










MY WIFE










DID SOME MORE WORK




































THANKS FOR LOOKING :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where u gettin these damn deluxe bumpers from :around:  :around:  

do share :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 11:46 PM~12541779
> *where u gettin these damn deluxe bumpers from  :around:    :around:
> 
> do share  :biggrin:
> *


49 MERC


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*MCBA BOMB SQUAD *

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 28 2008, 12:42 AM~12541751
> *
> 
> DID SOME MORE WORK
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn these are looking good bro.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE PROPS AM TRYING :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 27 2008, 11:42 PM~12541751
> *MY SON LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love checkin the updates in here- always got some cool shit goin down :thumbsup:


:0 you were chillin with og abel for christmas ...............did he hook you up with all the locster figures :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 03:38 PM~12545116
> *Gonna be setting off some BOMBS in 09</span>*


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 03:38 PM~12545116
> *Gonna be setting off some BOMBS in 09</span>*


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

WHATS GOOD MR VASQUEZ! man u been putting in some serious work I feel like a rookie again


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 3 2009, 12:19 AM~12591161
> *WHATS GOOD MR VASQUEZ! man u been putting in some serious work I feel like a rookie again
> *


WHATS UP DEE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

is that yellow from testors new paint ?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 8 2009, 09:48 PM~12648491
> *is that yellow from testors new paint ?
> *


THATS BUTTERSCOTCH KUSTOM MIX


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

WHOOOOAAA.............looking good man.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 8 2009, 10:52 PM~12648564
> *THATS BUTTERSCOTCH KUSTOM MIX
> *


 :0 TATMAN HOLD ME ABOUT THAT SPECIAL MIX :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sick homie lookin awsome


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 8 2009, 10:12 PM~12648849
> *:0  TATMAN HOLD ME ABOUT THAT SPECIAL MIX  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: WHAT :nono: :nono:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 8 2009, 11:24 PM~12649011
> *:angry: WHAT  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST KIDDING HOMIE


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

dayum :wow: 
you aint playin on that 59 
love the paint and interior :yes:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 8 2009, 09:46 PM~12648448
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, just gonna put everything back in boxes for the year. Can't go up against this!!!!!

looking good


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 9 2009, 06:26 AM~12651166
> *damn, just gonna put everything back in boxes for the year. Can't go up against this!!!!!
> 
> looking good
> *


NA BRO YOU DONT HAVE TO DO ALL THAT AM JUST TRYING TO BE UP THERE WITH YOU GUYS


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

NO kidding, where did you come from with that 59, all opened up, tilt front end and crazy mods.....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 9 2009, 10:41 AM~12652575
> *NO kidding, where did you come from with that 59, all opened up, tilt front end and crazy mods.....
> *


JUST STEPING UP BRO


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 9 2009, 12:09 PM~12653172
> *JUST STEPING UP BRO
> *


I'll call you on my way home today.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 9 2009, 01:17 PM~12653682
> *I'll call you on my way home today.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 9 2009, 03:07 AM~12650914
> *dayum :wow:
> you aint playin on that 59
> love the paint and interior :yes:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE 67 


















THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i need to build me a non-SS 67 one of these days :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 08:06 PM~12684727
> *i need to build me a non-SS 67 one of these days  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 12 2009, 08:22 PM~12685036
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Looking good homie. It's coming out clean.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 12 2009, 09:07 PM~12685931
> *Looking good homie. It's coming out clean.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good, I like it.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 14 2009, 06:27 PM~12705715
> *Looks good, I like it.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

clean work as usuall bro, nice


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2009, 11:08 AM~12712952
> *clean work as usuall bro, nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SOME UPDATES 67


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie...is that Rogers old 59 Elco?

the bomb is sick....love it.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 23 2009, 10:58 AM~12792393
> *Lookin good homie...is that Rogers old 59 Elco?
> 
> the bomb is sick....love it.
> *


YEAH AND THANKS


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 9 2009, 03:07 AM~12650914
> *dayum :wow:
> you aint playin on that 59
> love the paint and interior :yes:
> *


X2 bro you ain't playin huh lookin good bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 23 2009, 03:21 PM~12794896
> *X2 bro you ain't playin huh lookin good bro
> *


THANKS HOMIS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice chrome on the elco...... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 23 2009, 04:40 PM~12795619
> *nice chrome on the elco...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 23 2009, 06:15 PM~12796422
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: that elco is pretty nice i'm nowhere near yo level 








yet :ugh: hno: :nono:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 23 2009, 06:16 PM~12796425
> *:biggrin: that elco is pretty nice i'm nowhere near yo level
> yet :ugh:  hno:  :nono:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO AND DONT TRIP BRO JUST KEEP GOING


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

All those rides are sick bro ! :cheesy: and the paints are fuckin flawless ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 27 2009, 04:46 PM~12832435
> *All those rides are sick bro !  :cheesy: and the paints are fuckin flawless !  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SOME UPDATES 






















































































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, the paint looks flawless....lovein um...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 2 2009, 07:05 PM~12886223
> *Man, the paint looks flawless....lovein um...
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 2 2009, 06:05 PM~12886223
> *Man, the paint looks flawless....lovein um...
> *



X2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2009, 07:37 PM~12886657
> *X2
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

hell yeah i love the color combo on the 54 
and the blue purp fade on the cat :yes:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

just plain sick ! lovin that color on the 53


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 2 2009, 06:56 PM~12886114
> *SOME UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


What type of clear did you use? Looks perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES AND MY HOMIE GIVES ME THE CLEAR SO DONT KNOW


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

What color is that on the Pontiac? Looks pretty close to the color on mine.










Yours looks a little more blue though.

All the rides are lookin' badass, excellent paint work!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin sick holmez ,lovin the bomb and the elco hella nice :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro, sik ass work. you shoot all the cars at once with the same clear so not to waste??


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 3 2009, 01:53 PM~12894488
> *What color is that on the Pontiac? Looks pretty close to the color on mine.
> 
> 
> ...


ITS MIDNIGHT BLUE WITH HOT PINK PEARL


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ROCK-N-ROLL GANGSTA


















































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 sik bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12929426
> *:0  sik bro
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 2 2009, 06:56 PM~12886114
> *SOME UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...




Fuck looks like Glass bro :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

man ! lovin the wet stuff ! looks very good !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn that 53 is gangster :yes:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 7 2009, 04:14 AM~12933114
> *damn that 53 is gangster :yes:
> *



x2


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

how you get them to look so wet??PLZ let me [email protected]


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD WORDS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE STUFF HERE.......LIKE THE COLOR ON THE CATA....IS A LITLE DIFFRENT TO MY ONE........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ONE MORE 










































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS REAL NICE WAIT OF THE FLIX FROM DAY LIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NCE WORK AS USUAL MR VASQUES!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That cat is really clean ! i turily love the way you finished t his build off !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> ONE MORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE GOT SOMEMORE IN THE WORKS POST LATER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That ride came out sick Ulis. :0 Stepping up your game. Very nice.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'd like to see that under the sun! :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES WILL POST SOME OUTSIDE ONE WHEN THE SUN COMES OUT


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2009, 12:21 AM~12948293
> *That ride came out sick Ulis. :0  Stepping up your game. Very nice.
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lots of really nice stuff up in here!! keep up the great work!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS BRO AND HIR ARE THE STUFF I GOT IN THE WORKS
































































WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

ME LIKES A LOT.....IM A BOMBA FAN.....WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE PHT WHITE WALL TIRES FROM/.....???


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 That is what I think bro some sweet as projects you got going on can't wait to see them done especially that 55


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 11 2009, 02:38 PM~12974529
> *:0  :0  :0 That is what I think bro some sweet as projects you got going on can't wait to see them done especially that 55
> *


THANK HOMIE FOR THE FEEDBACK


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

some nice projex homie , diggin the color on the 55! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Feb 11 2009, 05:36 PM~12976036
> *some nice projex homie , diggin the color on the 55! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HE:: YES ! I LOVE THIS 1 !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: diggin the color on that galixie & the smooth'n'chopped 53 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE FEEDBACK :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 27 2008, 10:18 PM~11192191
> *this is 5 year old model
> 
> 
> ...


that 66 is bad ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 2 2009, 09:56 PM~12886114
> *SOME UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


 bro, your paint work is out standing ! id have to say some of the best ive seen!! :biggrin: are these even rubbed out? or just cleared? im olny asking because i rearly rub mine, yours look great!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 13 2009, 10:53 AM~12993229
> *bro, your paint work is out standing ! id have to say some of the best ive seen!! :biggrin: are these even rubbed out? or just cleared? im olny asking because i rearly rub mine, yours look great!
> *


THANKS BRO MEANS ALOT AND NO I DONT RUBBED OUT NON OF MY CARS


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YO BRO CARS AND COLORS LOOKS REALY NICE AND CLEAN... :thumbsup: WHAT COLORS AND CLEAR DO YOU USED.......ITS SO FRESH


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 14 2009, 04:04 AM~13000784
> *YO BRO CARS  AND COLORS LOOKS REALY NICE AND CLEAN... :thumbsup: WHAT COLORS AND CLEAR DO YOU USED.......ITS SO FRESH
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bro the rides are looking real good bro i give you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WAY up bro  .


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

FIRST CLAERING ON THE 55


















PAINTING THIS FOR SOME HOMIE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn Ulises, u been keeping yourself busy...missed u at the Citrus show last weekend.

wanted to see some of your builds..


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

This is what a 36 roadster should look like. Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It's serious up in here!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 28 2009, 08:14 PM~13138144
> *FIRST CLAERING ON THE 55
> 
> 
> ...


REALY GREAT PAINT JOB LIKE IT......... :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Fuck those look sweet if you gonna to display at the nnl i may as well not even go LOL.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What happened last weekend...I missed ya...was looking forward to seeing the new rides....Keep um comin...Also, PM me your number, my phone got reset and I lost all my numbers...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE FEED BACK HOMIES MEANS ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 08:47 PM~12978211
> *HE::  YES  !  I  LOVE THIS  1 !
> 
> 
> ...


X2!!! That's a beautifull ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

always bad ass top shelf work in here :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 28 2009, 03:24 PM~13139203
> *REALY GREAT PAINT JOB LIKE IT......... :thumbsup:
> *


X2! Looks clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 28 2009, 12:14 PM~13138144
> *FIRST CLAERING ON THE 55
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work on these uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

x2  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE FEED BACK HOMIES I AM GOING TO START PAINTING RIDES FOR $60.00 BUCKS PM ME THANKS AGAIN


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 28 2009, 05:28 PM~13139892
> *What happened last weekend...I missed ya...was looking forward to seeing the new rides....Keep um comin...Also, PM me your number, my phone got reset and I lost all my numbers...
> *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MY 67 CLEAR TOMORROW























































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking Great.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 2 2009, 05:13 PM~13156477
> *Looking Great.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

where did you get that ultra fine tape?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 2 2009, 05:56 PM~13156878
> *where did you get that ultra fine tape?
> *


Kevin, I don't want to be a jerk, but mini did a whole how to on cutting tape...try what mini showed and then ask questions.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2009, 06:39 PM~13157248
> *Kevin, I don't want to be a jerk, but mini did a whole how to on cutting tape...try what mini showed and then ask questions.....
> *


Its all good bro could you bump the topic for me?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 3 2009, 01:09 AM~13156459
> *MY 67 CLEAR TOMORRO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKS REALY NICE.....BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 2 2009, 08:09 PM~13156459
> *MY 67 CLEAR TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


looks hella good homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE I WILL POST UP SOME MORE PIXS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro. nice work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 04:18 PM~13169382
> *sik bro. nice work
> *


X2


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That '67 is killin' it!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING
[/quote]
:0 :0 LOOKING GOOD


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> THANKS FOR LOOKING


:0 :0 LOOKING GOOD
[/quote]
THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

very clean build loving the color and fade patern homie.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 3 2009, 07:49 PM~13170994
> *very clean build loving the color and fade patern homie.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

That 67 is FIRME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES GOT SOME UPDATES


















































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN JUST SIK BRO, I THINK I GOTTA STEP UP MY CLEAR


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 5 2009, 01:59 PM~13190985
> *DAMN JUST SIK BRO, I THINK I GOTTA STEP UP MY CLEAR
> *


hell yea ~ that clear looks wet as shit !

what brand you using ?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2009, 09:26 PM~13191316
> *hell yea  ~  that  clear  looks wet  as  shit  !
> *


Damn you Americans speak funny language :roflmao: :roflmao: 

In-Topic: DANG, that ride looks clean like some 1/1 cars in Lowridermag.  :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That paint looks awesome on those builds.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 2 2009, 05:09 PM~13156459
> *MY 67 CLEAR TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


DEF one of the best and freshed paintjobs I've seen in a long while!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2009, 12:26 PM~13191316
> *hell yea  ~  that  clear  looks wet  as  shit  !
> 
> what  brand  you  using ?
> *


I wanna know the same thing...my Motip clear likes to eat the layers when I put on a wetcoat.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 5 2009, 01:27 PM~13191886
> *I wanna know the same thing...my Motip clear likes to eat the layers when I put on a wetcoat.
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD FEED BACK ILL PM YOU GUYS THE INFO ON THE CLEAR THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 5 2009, 09:23 PM~13191846
> *DEF one of the best and freshed paintjobs I've seen in a long while!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 SO FRESH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: damn clean paint job on the 67 , :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE MEANS ALOT


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

There some super nice stuff threw out this thread! GREAT JOB MAN! Cars are stunning!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE SOME OTHER STUFF AM WORKING ON









































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

DAMN! i like the flammed one!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 9 2009, 12:17 PM~13225032
> *DAMN! i like the flammed one!
> *


THANK HOMIE


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MONTE LOOKS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 9 2009, 02:25 PM~13226164
> *MONTE LOOKS NICE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i love your work bro!! the flammed 53 or 54 is HOT!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lovin um....keep going...I gotta see some more finished....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang, nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't wait to see how that Monte with the patterns is gonna turn out!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see more progress on the flamed 53 or 54.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 11 2009, 01:17 PM~13248012
> *
> 
> 
> ...




rides are looking killer big homie, but what color orange is on this monte? and where can i get some?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2009, 01:12 PM~13249515
> *rides are looking killer big homie, but what color orange is on this monte? and where can i get some?
> *


KUSTOM MADE BY ME THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE FEED BACK


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 MONTE IS TIGHT SHIT MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 11 2009, 02:43 PM~13250303
> *:0 MONTE IS TIGHT SHIT MAN :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Homie, you got the _LOCK_ on clearcoats right now!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 11 2009, 03:03 PM~13250484
> *Homie, you got the LOCK on clearcoats right now!!
> *


APPRECIATE IT BRO


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

I love that monte bro! Fuckin sick!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PlasticFabricator_@Mar 11 2009, 04:28 PM~13251318
> *I love that monte bro! Fuckin sick!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YO MORE WORK DONE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 12 2009, 09:37 AM~13259030
> *YO  MORE WORK DONE BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

"TRAMP"



























































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

always clean work bro.nice


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

55 lookin clean homie keep up the good work


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 OOOH THATS A NICE AND CLEAN BUILD GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 17 2009, 02:36 PM~13306925
> *:0 OOOH THATS A NICE AND CLEAN BUILD GREAT JOB :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR THE PROPS


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

that's a clean ride homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 17 2009, 03:23 PM~13307372
> *that's a clean ride homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HELL YES ! THIS 55 IS SIMPLE , CLEAN , AND STILL MAKES A STATEMENT ! NICE BUILD !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 that is one good looking TRAMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 17 2009, 05:59 PM~13308697
> *HELL  YES !  THIS  55  IS  SIMPLE , CLEAN  ,  AND  STILL  MAKES  A  STATEMENT !  NICE  BUILD !
> *


THANKS MINI


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW that looks clean.are you gonna take it to the meet this saturday?I have hit a wall with one im doing and could use some insperation.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS SICK BRO!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife+Mar 17 2009, 04:01 PM~13309322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u hit the wall with it maybe u need a new body? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2009, 10:55 PM~13333975
> *x-2  :biggrin:
> if u hit the wall with it maybe u need a new body?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ROLLEN


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THIS IS WHATS COMING UP 




































































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13342452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT THATS BAD ASS BRO!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 20 2009, 10:23 PM~13342452
> *THIS IS WHATS COMING UP
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! thats whats up...... nice linup of upcomming projects!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13342500
> *OH SHIT THATS BAD ASS BRO!!
> *


X2


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN MC YOU SHOULD CAST THOSE 67 SKIRTS UP AND HOOK A HOMIE UP!!!!! :biggrin: ACTUALLY CAST THAT WHOLE RAG WITH THE STANDARD IMPALA MOULDINGS!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 20 2009, 11:17 PM~13344085
> *DAMN MC YOU SHOULD CAST THOSE 67 SKIRTS UP AND HOOK A HOMIE UP!!!!! :biggrin: ACTUALLY CAST THAT WHOLE RAG WITH THE STANDARD IMPALA MOULDINGS!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You have some great projects on the way!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good as always...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 21 2009, 08:31 PM~13346391
> *Looking good as always...
> *


X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TIGHT...GOT TO SEE A FEW IN PERSON LASTNITE!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 22 2009, 05:02 PM~13355471
> *TIGHT...GOT TO SEE A FEW IN PERSON LASTNITE!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

UP DATES



























































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great work brother!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 lookin good bro,
that pinstrpeing is sik


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 GREAT WORK....... PINSTRPEING IS REALY TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE GOOD WORDS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

FOR SALE $50.00


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn you have got some dope plastic :yes:

love that paint&striping on the merc :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 26 2009, 02:14 PM~13398213
> *damn you have got some dope plastic :yes:
> 
> love that paint&striping on the merc :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> UP DATES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> > UP DATES
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> > UP DATES
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> > > UP DATES
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup..... thanks for having us over for your ladies Bday......got a chance to see some of your projects up close.. :thumbsup: 
looking good....hope she gets something nice for you with the presents Roger and me got her..  
Damn alcohol started kicking in when I was almost home.....

we all gotta get together again soon.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO...I WAITED FOR A PM FOR YOUR3 AND DIRECTIONS TO YOUR PAD..WAS GOING TO CRUIZE OVER BUT NEVER HEARD ANYTHING..SORRY BRO! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THEM BUILDS!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 29 2009, 02:46 PM~13423967
> *wassup..... thanks for having us over for your ladies Bday......got a chance to see some of your projects up close.. :thumbsup:
> looking good....hope she gets something nice for you with the presents Roger and me got her..
> Damn alcohol started kicking in when I was almost home.....
> ...


THANKS FOR COMING HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 29 2009, 03:23 PM~13424122
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO...I WAITED FOR A PM FOR YOUR3 AND DIRECTIONS TO YOUR PAD..WAS GOING TO CRUIZE OVER BUT NEVER HEARD ANYTHING..SORRY BRO! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON THEM BUILDS!
> *


SORRY MARK I FORGOT HOMIE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Busy as usual huh Vasquez? Lookin' good homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 30 2009, 09:17 PM~13438714
> *Busy as usual huh Vasquez? Lookin' good homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OH YEAH GOT SOME UPDATES WILL POST LATER


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THE 49 IS DONE


























































































NEW 







































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 31 2009, 01:42 PM~13444982
> *OH YEAH GOT SOME UPDATES WILL POST LATER
> *



49 looks nice......

58 looking sweet


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT IS LOOKING BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the old school look of the 49.That 58 is goin to look really good as well when its done.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 :0 49 LOOKS SOOO DAMMMMM GOOD LIKE THAT COLOR......... AND THE PINSTRIPE ON THE TRUNK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PAINTJOB ON 58 LOOKS ALWAYS GOOD


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE FEED BACK HOMIES


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2009, 02:45 PM~13497242
> *THAT IS LOOKING BAD ASS!!!
> *


X-10!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 6 2009, 04:00 PM~13499125
> *X-10!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WHAT CAN I SAY BRO :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 7 2009, 09:50 AM~13506132
> *WHAT CAN I SAY BRO  :wow:
> *


THANKS HOMIE JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ADDED SOME STUFF TO THIS TRUCK









































































ALMOST DONE
































































STILL WORKING ON THIS ONE













































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like your style homie all sick builds and up comings as well


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 11 2009, 10:10 AM~13546091
> *i like your style homie all sick builds and up comings as well
> *


THANKS HOMIE MEANS ALOT


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

ALWAYS TIGHT JOB BRO LIKE THE STYLE FROM THE TRUCKS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 11 2009, 10:56 AM~13546323
> *ALWAYS TIGHT JOB BRO LIKE THE STYLE FROM THE TRUCKS
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 11 2009, 07:03 AM~13546062
> *ADDED SOME STUFF TO THIS TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


they all look like shit.... pm me for my address so u can send them to me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, I love the 6-4! :0 
Where did ya get those Supreme wheels under 6-4? :0


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Damn! lovin' the trucks!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES I GOT THE WHEELS FROM THE 70 IMPALA KIT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 11 2009, 10:51 AM~13547445
> *THANKS HOMIES I GOT THE WHEELS FROM THE 70 IMPALA KIT HEY ROLLING HOW DEEP ARE YOUR POCKETS
> *


what pockets? :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

They all look like shit.... pm me for my address so u can send them to me 
X2 THAT PICK UP IS SHIT


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 11 2009, 04:57 PM~13548335
> *They all look like shit.... pm me for my address so u can send them to me
> X2 THAT PICK UP IS SHIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 01:52 PM~13562917
> *:wave:
> *


SUPP HOMIE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 13 2009, 02:17 PM~13563179
> *SUPP HOMIE
> *



sup, what u up to later?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 02:25 PM~13563267
> *sup, what u up to later?
> *


DONT KNOW YET WHATS UP


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

HERE YOU GO MIKE SOME UPDATES













































WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: looking good homie , those chrome strips came out firme :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 13 2009, 05:55 PM~13565123
> *:thumbsup: looking good homie , those chrome strips came out firme  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking great...keep the updates comin....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 13 2009, 08:29 PM~13566922
> *Rides are looking great...keep the updates comin....
> *


x2 Vasquez!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 13 2009, 05:41 PM~13565003
> *HERE YOU GO MIKE SOME UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THIS IS BADASS!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 14 2009, 12:11 AM~13569047
> *:0 THIS IS BADASS!!
> *



x20000000 that impala too


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ONE MORE 70 IMPALA




























WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

skirts look firme homie :thumbsup: good work , keep it up ........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 14 2009, 07:18 PM~13576798
> *ONE MORE 70 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


SOMETHING ABOUT A 70 DRESSED UP IN SKIRTS IS BAD ASS !










CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH BUILD , AND THE 36 FORD IS SICK !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD WORDS HOMIES AM JUST WAITING FOR THE GRILL FOR THE 36


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you getting a photo etch grill for it ?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great work in here dawg!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2009, 06:53 PM~13577700
> *you  getting  a  photo etch  grill  for  it ?
> *


DONT KNOW YET BRO WHY YOU GOT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 14 2009, 07:18 PM~13576798
> *ONE MORE 70 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


The skirts make it stand out even without paint! I wanna see what you do with it!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 14 2009, 07:02 PM~13577795
> *The skirts make it stand out even without paint! I wanna see what you do with it!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE I WANNA DO SOMETHING CRAZY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 14 2009, 09:16 PM~13577983
> *THANKS HOMIE I WANNA DO SOMETHING CRAZY
> *


THATS NOT CRAZY THATS CLASSY ! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2009, 07:19 PM~13578026
> *THATS  NOT  CRAZY    THATS  CLASSY !  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

RIDES ARE ALWAYS BAD ASS BRUTHA!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 15 2009, 04:15 PM~13586649
> *RIDES ARE ALWAYS BAD ASS BRUTHA!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

UPDATES


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet lookin builds bro  I really like that 63 you got going on!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13615246
> *UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, Supreme really fit under that 6-4, i fuckin love it!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 18 2009, 11:37 AM~13615246
> *UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


damn dog , you did do some work since the other day . they are all looking swell :thumbsup: . i love this one the best :biggrin: .......
hope i see you at the meeting tonight uffin: ..........


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

man, those r cleeeeaaaan homie ! i like em all


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 18 2009, 07:03 PM~13619005
> *man, those r cleeeeaaaan homie ! i like em all
> *


x-2


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

bad ass builds as usual!!! glad i got to see them in person today.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: they all look great 
but i fkn love that 64 on supremes :yes:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

paint on the 58 looking sick, needs to be finished soon....

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice skirts on that 70, sets it off


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2009, 01:29 AM~13619459
> *x-2
> *



X 3


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE PROPS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

UPDATES




























THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS BRO


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice Vasquez. Now cut the trunk open on that 70. :twak: :yes:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 20 2009, 03:59 PM~13633588
> *Really nice Vasquez. Now cut the trunk open on that 70. :twak:  :yes:
> *


THATS NEXT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 20 2009, 03:08 PM~13631768
> *UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 20 2009, 04:36 PM~13634045
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562+Apr 18 2009, 11:37 AM~13615246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 20 2009, 11:55 PM~13639449
> *SICK!
> 
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff, those paint jobs are lookin damn good!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

them ranflas are lookin swell homie :thumbsup: , and the merc looks good , cant wait to see some paint on it :biggrin: ............


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 21 2009, 10:43 AM~13642339
> *them ranflas are lookin swell homie  :thumbsup: , and the merc looks good , cant wait to see some paint on it  :biggrin: ............
> *


THANKS BIG MIKE


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 21 2009, 01:26 PM~13644047
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

GOT SOME UPDATES


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... u killin me


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 18 2009, 12:37 PM~13615246
> *UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...



nice work


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SICK AS ALWAYS


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn ,lil homie your putting in some firme bench time . get down :thumbsup: ......


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS MARK AND MIKE JUST TRING TO DO SOME GOOD WORK


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 24 2009, 02:20 PM~13679911
> *damn ,lil homie your putting in some firme bench time . get down  :thumbsup: ......
> *


X2 NICE BRO .


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 24 2009, 03:47 PM~13680672
> *X2 NICE BRO .
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 24 2009, 10:23 AM~13677476
> *GOT SOME UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick bro!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 24 2009, 10:23 AM~13677476
> *GOT SOME UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 18 2009, 11:37 AM~13615246
> *UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 11 2009, 10:17 AM~13248012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


       :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 2 2009, 05:09 PM~13156459
> *MY 67 CLEAR TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


     :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 24 2009, 10:19 PM~13683702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOON HOMIE NEEDS SOME MORE BODY WORK :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2009, 10:23 PM~13683742
> *That looks sick bro!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

HEY THANKS ARMONDO MEANS ALOT BRO AM JUST TRYING TO STAY IN THE GAME BRO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

OPEN THE TRUNK ON THE 70 AND DOING SOME WORK ON A 69 GALAXIE POST PICS LATER


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT ! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE LTD UNDER SOME COLOR!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 27 2009, 04:36 PM~13705416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

good idea ,  :thumbsup: ......


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I Love all your work bro!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES MEANS ALOT


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 DAMM LOOKS NICE BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Your getting down huh? Looks good...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN ULISES,THESE RIDES ARE LOOKIN FIRME!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Bro...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO. DOIN THE DAMN THING :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE PROPS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ALMOST DONE



























THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 ALWAYS GREAT WORK BRO LIKE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
POST MORE FLIX :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 15 2009, 11:55 AM~13895878
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 damn MC that 67 is sick ! love the color choice ! An up top in a tan slightly darker then the interior would also add a bad ass touch !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 15 2009, 09:55 AM~13895878
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


That convertible looks so damn nice!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 15 2009, 09:55 AM~13895878
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


badass i like the center consul


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

CLEAN BRO VERY CLEAN, LUV THAT COLOR MAN, IS THAT THE NEW TESTERS ROOT BEER?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks fellas ill post pis when its done


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SICK


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 15 2009, 11:55 AM~13895878
> *ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 15 2009, 05:03 PM~13899601
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 21 2009, 11:05 AM~13958237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this ride looks clean what year is it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 21 2009, 08:08 AM~13958269
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



x-2, 3, and 4


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LIKE THE NEW TIRES ! AND THAT BACK GROUND PIC IS KICK ASS !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE AND RODRIGUEZ ITS A 67 IMPALA


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2009, 10:22 AM~13958427
> *LIKE THE  NEW  TIRES  !  AND  THAT  BACK  GROUND  PIC  IS  KICK  ASS !
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 21 2009, 01:30 PM~13959765
> *x2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

67 rag looking good, how's those super secret projects coming along?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 22 2009, 07:58 PM~13974355
> *67 rag looking good, how's those super secret projects coming along?
> *


THANKS HOMIE THE OTHER PROJECTS ARE COMING OUT GOOD ILL POST PIC


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 23 2009, 08:48 AM~13978436
> *THANKS HOMIE THE OTHER PROJECTS ARE COMING OUT GOOD ILL POST PIC
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MISSERY LOVES COMPANY 









































































THE OTHER PROJECTS








































































AND THIS ONE IS BACK OUT




































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :wow: holy shit! 67,70 and 57 are sick as fuck! im doin a vert 67 project ive had and i feel like smashin that shit lookin at yours!nice!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn!! :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

SuperClean Homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE FEEDBACK GUYS


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that vert is off the hook 
you always got the goods in here :yes:



now go ahead and send me that lost angel :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whoa.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE FEEGBACK FELLAS


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 25 2009, 10:44 AM~13990372
> *MISSERY LOVES COMPANY
> 
> 
> ...


All the builds are lookn' good. Gets me motivated to get more out myself . Are the tires you useing Armondo's?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 :0 LOOKS ALWAYS REAL NICE BRO.........THE VERT IS DAMM TIIIIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ALL OF THOSE PROJECTS ARE SICK !!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be watching for progress on the 57.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN. THAT 67'S GUTS GONNA B OFF THE HOOK. :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 25 2009, 10:44 AM~13990372
> *MISSERY LOVES COMPANY
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That's one clean lookin'ride!! the rest of your work is off the chain as well!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are sick as always......what tires are you using...those the ones from David?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sick work....Nice style.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Everything looks good Vasquez. Ur stepping ur game up bigtime. I gotta catch up. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

god damm i got to get my ass in gear or i'll be left behind now i have to play catch up with all of you that sucks :uh: but that 67 is siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick homie keep it up homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE MEANS ALOT


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

GREAT WORK! And like Truscale asked are those Armondos wheels? I want some.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 26 2009, 02:33 PM~14003469
> *GREAT WORK! And like Truscale asked are those Armondos wheels? I want some.
> *


THANKS BRO THERE SOME OTHER HOMIES


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 21 2009, 10:05 AM~13958237
> *
> 
> 
> ...




diggin' that grille homie, custom made?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 17 2009, 01:02 PM~13306529
> *"TRAMP"
> 
> 
> ...




love that cinco-cinco


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 26 2009, 09:02 PM~14008092
> *diggin' that grille homie, custom made?
> *


oh yeah


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> THANKS FOR LOOKING


:0 :0 LOOKING GOOD
[/quote]


sweet 67, where can i get some skirts like those?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 26 2009, 02:33 PM~14003469
> *GREAT WORK! And like Truscale asked are those Armondos wheels? I want some.
> *


Lookin good MC562, and the tires are sweet, I've been sittin on a few sets of those for a long time. Custom made by the Homie back in the days. I've got a few other styles he made too. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 27 2009, 12:09 AM~14010483
> *Lookin good MC562, and the tires are sweet, I've been sittin on a few sets of those for a long time. Custom made by the Homie back in the days. I've got a few other styles he made too. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DAVID HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HAVEN'T TALK TO YOU BRO SEND ME A PM OF THE TIRES


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD


sweet 67, *where can i get some skirts like those?*
[/quote]

:0 x2!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> sweet 67, *where can i get some skirts like those?*


 :0 x2!
[/quote]
PM ME HOMIE


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

very nice modelcars! The paintings are extremely COOOOL !!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 25 2009, 12:44 PM~13990372
> *MISSERY LOVES COMPANY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

GOT BACK ON THIS ONE


















THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 29 2009, 05:55 PM~14040672
> *GOT BACK ON THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...



what you have planned for this one?

:0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 30 2009, 07:03 AM~14044931
> *what you have planned for this one?
> 
> :0
> *


DON'T KNOW :dunno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lovin your work bro!!! a very clean style of building! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 30 2009, 08:45 AM~14045390
> *lovin your work bro!!! a very clean style of building!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 29 2009, 05:55 PM~14040672
> *GOT BACK ON THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


DIDN'T GO WITH THE SKIRTS AND I ADDED FRENCH ANTTENAS POST PIC LATER


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

36 FORD














































WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DID SOME MORE WORK ON THE 54





































WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

what scale is that 54? looks big


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 6 2009, 09:38 AM~14111330
> *what scale is that 54?  looks big
> *


1/24


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Is this the on that had the flames laid out on it?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS ALWAYS GOOD NICE JOB BRO


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice hinge work lil homie :thumbsup: . and that ford looks firme homes . you know i much dont care for alot of fords either . but the stance looks killer .....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 6 2009, 10:00 AM~14111424
> *Is this the on that had the flames laid out on it?
> *


YEAH


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 6 2009, 11:56 AM~14112029
> *nice hinge work lil homie  :thumbsup: . and that ford looks firme homes . you know i much dont care for alot of fords either . but the stance looks killer .....
> *


LOL YEAH I KNOW BUT THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice job on the roof moulding, was wondering if you were gonna leave it like it was, looks better


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great man.Are you planning to put the flames back on this one?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 11 2009, 07:59 PM~14165877
> *nice job on the roof moulding, was wondering if you were gonna leave it like it was, looks better
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 11 2009, 08:12 PM~14165993
> *Looks great man.Are you planning to put the flames back on this one?
> *


THANKS HOMIE NA NO FLAMES FLAKE TOP AND FLAT BODY


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 11 2009, 04:26 PM~14163962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really nice body work :thumbsup: ......


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 11 2009, 04:26 PM~14163962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I was hoping you where going to take the visor off.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 12 2009, 10:14 PM~14176930
> *really nice body work  :thumbsup: ......
> *


THANKS BIG MIKE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 13 2009, 12:13 AM~14177628
> *Looks good. I was hoping you where going to take the visor off.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 11 2009, 06:26 PM~14163962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna be some hot sh!t right there!! I love it!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 14 2009, 10:17 AM~14185847
> *That's gonna be some hot sh!t right there!! I love it!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

get some paint on it already!!!!!!!!


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 14 2009, 10:51 PM~14191773
> *get some paint on it already!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


NOT YET SOON


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

That 54 looks good! Should look really nice with the flake top and flat bottom. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jun 15 2009, 12:51 PM~14196173
> *That 54 looks good! Should look really nice with the flake top and flat bottom. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DID SOME WORK ON THE 54





































AND THE 67
































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the dash on the 67 is lookin crazy great work!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 24 2009, 04:01 PM~14286269
> *the dash on the 67 is lookin crazy    great work!!
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im lovin that 67. Both rides look good homie!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 24 2009, 05:01 PM~14286269
> *the dash on the 67 is lookin crazy    great work!!
> *


X2
Ican wait to see more progress on both of these builds.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 07:46 PM~14288390
> *Im lovin that 67. Both rides look good homie!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 24 2009, 08:11 PM~14288736
> *X2
> Ican wait to see more progress on both of these builds.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

AND THE 67
































































THANKS FOR LOOKING
[/quote]

Interior on the 67 is lookn' crazy. Needs some flake with pearl base strips and panels.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

YOU READ MY MIND BRO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn always got some awesome shit cookin in here :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Rides Look good fella


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good man... the 67 is sick looking


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 30 2009, 11:02 PM~14348118
> *damn always got some awesome shit cookin in here  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



....yes sir x2, i gotta sit in on the next paint job u do man.....hit me up before u paint that 67....!... :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 1 2009, 09:32 AM~14350733
> *looks good man... the 67 is sick looking
> *


THANKS HOMIE AND THANKS ROLLING AND MARK


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 1 2009, 10:29 AM~14351262
> *....yes sir x2, i gotta sit in on the next paint job u do man.....hit me up before u paint that 67....!... :thumbsup:
> *


FORSURE HOMIE ILL LET YOU KNOW THANKS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good quality sh!t goin' on up in here!! These rides are bad as hell!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2009, 06:39 PM~14445565
> *Good quality sh!t goin' on up in here!! These rides are bad as hell!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 12 2009, 06:44 PM~14451091
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


No problem; you do some awesome work!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 12 2009, 05:38 PM~14451344
> *No problem; you do some awesome work!
> *


THANKS AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Your skillz are showin well. Great building goin on in here!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 11 2009, 06:29 PM~14445515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH OF EM ARE LOOKIN WICKED!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES JUST TRYING TO STAY IN THE GAME


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 13 2009, 12:49 PM~14458634
> *THANKS ALOT HOMIES JUST TRYING TO STAY IN THE GAME
> *


Looking good Carnalito. Keep them clean ass bombas coming.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:51 PM~14458657
> *Looking good Carnalito. Keep them clean ass bombas coming.
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE WORK ON THE BOMB/CUSTOMS BROTHER !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

All those rides are fuckin badass ! you change in gold everything you touch ! :cheesy: all those six seven are insane, and your latest is amazing ! can't stop looking at your shit !


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 11 2009, 06:29 PM~14445515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Projects are lookn good. I really like the 36, one of my favorite cars. WESTERGARD LIVES. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THE GREAT FEEDBACK MEANS ALOT


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

lookn good, u gonna make it to San Diego next month?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 14 2009, 11:29 PM~14478624
> *lookn good, u gonna make it to San Diego next month?
> *


SUPP AL AND MARCUS THANKS GUYS OH YEAH THE 54 IS FOR THAT SHOW SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> MISSERY LOVES COMPANY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mc 67 is sweet ass fuck homie wat tires r those bro they look nice ass hell on rims


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> AND THE 67
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interior on the 67 is lookn' crazy. Needs some flake with pearl base strips and panels.
:thumbsup:
[/quote]

I AGREE!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

super clean cant wait to see it finished!! :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

SUPER NICE STUFF I LIKE THAT SHIT


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

I SEEN THAT 67 RAG AT PEGASUS. THAT SHIT IS CLEAN


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIE FOR KIND WORDS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIE FOR KIND WORDS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ur welcome :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SOME UPDATES ONTHE 54 





































AND DID SOME WORK ON THE OTHER 67





























THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looking really sharp brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 10:22 PM~14576385
> *looking really sharp brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, you got some badass builds going on there. looks nice, keep up the good work man


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 24 2009, 07:19 PM~14576360
> *SOME UPDATES ONTHE 54
> 
> 
> ...


goddammmmm homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great man!!!! Clean as hell!!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:46 PM~14576547
> *Looks great man!!!! Clean as hell!!!!
> *


x2 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Projects lookn' good . Hope to see them in a few weeks.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK PAINTWORK HOMIE !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN MR VASQUEZ!!! I wanna be like u when I Grow UP! :worship: :worship: :worship: Sick WORK Ulises.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep it up man I feel soooo left behind


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 24 2009, 10:19 PM~14576360
> *SOME UPDATES ONTHE 54
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Vasquez. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS MACUS AND DEEE ITS GOOD TO SEE YOU ON THE BENCH AGAIN


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The '54 is looking awesome man.Can't wait to see whatelse is instore for it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck, those are some wicked builds. 54 looks bad ass!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Where did you get the center-caps on the '54?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 28 2009, 05:49 PM~14608647
> *Where did you get the center-caps on the '54?
> *


GOT THEM FROM PEGASUS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 29 2009, 06:09 PM~14620645
> *GOT THEM FROM PEGASUS
> *


Yup I second that, Pegasus got all the good shit. But you need to get it all when it first get's in. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

FOR THE 67



























THE 36



















63 FORD




























THANKS FOR LOOKING AND ENJOY


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn bro!!!! A ton of great work going on in here man!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 06:20 PM~14642045
> *Damn bro!!!! A ton of great work going on in here man!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN BRO...YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS RIDES UNDER CONSTRUCTION IN HERE!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS MARK


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 31 2009, 06:18 PM~14642020
> *FOR THE 67
> 
> 
> ...


Projects are looking good Ulises. Check out the newest Rod and custom magazine. There's a bad ass rendition of a 37 Chevy custom . I started a model of it . I'm doing it ass the picture except for the grill. i'm using a Lasalle one like your 36 Ford.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS ERIC ILL MAKE SURE I GET THAT MAG


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 31 2009, 06:18 PM~14642020
> *FOR THE 67
> 
> 
> ...


Great work! Enjoyed the pics!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what are u goin to do to the 63 ford?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 1 2009, 11:06 AM~14646475
> *what are u goin to do to the 63 ford?
> *


MAYBE 70'S STYLE LOWRIDER


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 1 2009, 01:47 PM~14647219
> *MAYBE 70'S STYLE LOWRIDER
> *


Hey Ulises, send me some supremes from the '60 Ford Starliner , and I'll make you some wheels for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW ! great paint on the 67 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 1 2009, 02:13 PM~14647365
> *Hey Ulises, send me some supremes from the '60 Ford Starliner , and I'll make you some wheels for it. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ERIC I WILL BRO


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:biggrin: DOING SOME BAD ASS WORK HOMIE ILL BE GETTING AT U SOON FOR THEM RIDES HOMIES KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Some super clean builds in here bro. Good sh!t man. I like the 67! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

You got some good stuff up in here Homie. uffin: :420:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 2 2009, 05:28 PM~14654027
> *You got some good stuff up in here Homie. uffin:  :420:
> *


THANKS DAVID


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 02:25 PM~14647431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't get enough of this ride!! Superb!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 2 2009, 10:00 PM~14656410
> *Can't get enough of this ride!! Superb!
> *


LOL THANKS JEVRIES


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 03:25 PM~14647431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Super clean job with the paint on this '67! My favorite! Great work man!!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 02:25 PM~14647431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 02:25 PM~14647431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 02:25 PM~14647431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good work , lil homie :thumbsup: ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE KIND WORDS SOME UPDATES

54 INTERIOR



















DID SOME WORK ON THE 36






















































AND A UPCOMING PROJECT









THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work you been doing bro. 
Saw that same Veedub in the latest LRM and I got something in the works as well for a 70's style. Cant wait to see what you got comin for this one.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Some nice looking projects homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I like that interior Vasquez. Ur learning.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14663100
> *THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE KIND WORDS SOME UPDATES
> 
> 54 INTERIOR
> ...


Looks good Ulises. Colors on the interior look familiar. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 2 2009, 09:20 PM~14656022
> *THANKS DAVID
> *


Dam bro all them rides are looking good. I tought well.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 5 2009, 09:00 PM~14689021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!!!!!!! Just fuggin sick bro. Great work man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2, that is some bad ass work bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 5 2009, 10:00 PM~14689021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man the 54 is lookin killer.I really like the trunk.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Lookn' good Ulises. Will it be at San Diego?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats SICK VASQUEZ!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Do you give out classes on building?? If so sign me up TWICE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The bombita is looking good Vasquez, Dominques, Sanchez, De-la-Cruz. :0 




> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 5 2009, 09:00 PM~14689021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 5 2009, 10:32 PM~14689841
> *Lookn' good Ulises. Will it be at San Diego?
> *


I HOPE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 5 2009, 11:55 PM~14690473
> *Thats SICK VASQUEZ!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Do you give out classes on building?? If so sign me up TWICE
> *


YOUR FUNNY MARTINEZ BUT THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 01:26 AM~14690854
> *The bombita is looking good Vasquez, Dominques, Sanchez, De-la-Cruz.  :0
> *


THANKS AND


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

54 looks good ulises!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 6 2009, 12:00 AM~14689021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need work Ulises, way cool !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS GARY AND MARK


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 7 2009, 03:55 PM~14705973
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 6 2009, 05:04 PM~14696900
> *THANKS AND
> *


IT'S A JOKE YOU KNOW HOW US MEXICAN'S GOT REAL LONG LAST NAME'S.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2009, 08:00 PM~14707651
> *IT'S A JOKE YOU KNOW HOW US MEXICAN'S GOT REAL LONG LAST NAME'S.
> *


 :cheesy: lol THAT TRUE HOMIE THANKS ANTHONY RIOS,GUADALUPE,SONCHO,HERNANDES


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 7 2009, 11:32 PM~14709263
> *:cheesy: lol THAT TRUE HOMIE THANKS ANTHONY RIOS,GUADALUPE,SONCHO,HERNANDES
> *


You got it toyota.  Rides looking good.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2009, 11:36 PM~14709292
> *You got it toyota.   Rides looking good.
> *


THANKS MR.CADDY


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

badazz build...cant wait to see this done bro!!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a homie , the pin stripping kicks ass , and the lettering and brass knuckles :thumbsup: , homeboy really got down on this jalle ...........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE HERES SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW AND THE 54












































































































































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats on the 49 Ford Homie, that award was well deserved. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 11 2009, 11:56 PM~14743790
> *Congrats on the 49 Ford Homie, that award was well deserved. :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 bro.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CONGRATS! YOUR WORK IS BAD AS FUCK!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats. Sweet looking 49


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

wow ! really nice touch ! :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIE IT WAS KOOL HANGING OUT WITH ALL OF YOU GUYS AND DAVID IT WAS KOOL TO FINALY MEET YOU REAL KOOL GUY


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 13 2009, 03:13 PM~14760636
> *THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIE IT WAS KOOL HANGING OUT WITH ALL OF YOU GUYS AND DAVID IT WAS KOOL TO FINALY MEET YOU REAL KOOL GUY
> *


Likewise bro, and it was nice seeing ur firme ranflas in person. :nicoderm:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 13 2009, 07:54 PM~14763422
> *Likewise bro, and it was nice seeing ur firme ranflas in person. :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS HOMIE HOPE TO KICK IT WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 12 2009, 02:51 PM~14749088
> *wow ! really nice touch !  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


work looks familiar...................


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS AL SOMETHING AM WORKING ON




























THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

So what u got planned for the bug Vasquez? The 1 u had as ur avitar??? :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

double post :uh:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 14 2009, 10:14 PM~14774943
> *So what u got planned for the bug Vasquez? The 1 u had as ur avitar??? :biggrin:
> *


SOMETHING LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT BUG IS GONNA BE TIGHT BRO!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2009, 10:48 PM~14775270
> *THAT BUG IS GONNA BE TIGHT BRO!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

any updates on that bug yet.....?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NOT YET HOMIE SOON


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

In case no one noticed. Welcome to the club Ulises. Well deserved. Just dont make me look bad by doing a model a month. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats Vazquez! I say do 2 a month!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: Ohhhhh yeah


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 26 2009, 09:02 PM~14893739
> *In case no one noticed. Welcome to the club Ulises. Well deserved. Just dont make me look bad by doing  a model a month.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: yeah .......................what he said :biggrin:  congrats bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 26 2009, 09:15 PM~14893883
> *THANKS FELLAS FOR THE KIND WORDS
> *


 :biggrin: *#%*#%*#%*#%*#  ur welcome


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I THOUGHT YOU WERE M.C.B.A?????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 26 2009, 10:40 PM~14894511
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE M.C.B.A?????
> *


not no more :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SOME UPDATES














































THE NEXT PROJECT









THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: lovin that 67 chop top


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

EXCELLENT WORK HOMIE ! KEEPIN MY EYES ON THESE


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Projects are lookn' good Ulises. I like the chop on the Impala. Dave has a friend that picked up a real one with about the same chop on it.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 29 2009, 08:28 PM~14919629
> *EXCELLENT WORK HOMIE ! KEEPIN MY EYES ON THESE
> *



X2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 29 2009, 02:21 PM~14920675
> *X2
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro good luck doin that 39 chevy pick up


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 30 2009, 05:52 PM~14928819
> *hey bro good luck doin that 39 chevy pick up
> *


AM GOING TO USE THE 41 PICK UP


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BUILDS LOOK GOOD BRO!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CONGRADULATIONS ON MAKING IT INTO MASTERPIECES!!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 30 2009, 07:04 PM~14930121
> *AM GOING TO USE THE 41 PICK UP
> *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SOME STUFF I GOT FROM THE HOMIE ARMANDO 


















OTHER STUFF


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:angry: :angry: 







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
cant wait to see them put to good use Mr.Vasquez


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 2 2009, 07:19 PM~14964167
> *:angry:  :angry:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> cant wait to see them put to good use Mr.Vasquez
> *


THANKS MR.MARTINEZ


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :angry: fricker :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 2 2009, 10:35 PM~14966532
> *:0  :angry: fricker  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

So is Mondo flipping the 68's ? Looks like you got a stack of supplies to keep you bench building !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Dont know about the 68's mini

the 64 i got from gary


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

SO MANY NICE STUFF BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14976615
> *Dont know about the 68's mini
> 
> the 64 i got from gary
> ...


MAN HE IS WICKED WITH THE SPRAY GUNS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 4 2009, 11:24 AM~14980877
> *SO MANY NICE STUFF BRO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2009, 11:46 AM~14981039
> *MAN HE IS WICKED WITH THE SPRAY GUNS!! :biggrin:
> *


YES HE IS BRO :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DID SOME WORK ON THE 67 




























THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

man that 68 is bad ass!!!! i want one ! and bro that interior is super nice !!! great job so far !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 8 2009, 12:46 PM~15015394
> *man that 68 is bad ass!!!! i want one ! and bro that interior is super nice !!!  great job so far !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GARY ALMOST READY FOR PRIMER


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey ulli that int is coming along pretty good bro keep it up homie  and it was nice kickin it wit u at the factory yesterday had good time we should do it more often bro dont forget about sat aight homie :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FRANK YEAH IT KOOL TO KICK IT WITH YOU AND HENRY AND THE OTHER HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS GO DOWN TO THE FACTORY HOMIE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 8 2009, 01:41 PM~15015352
> *DID SOME WORK ON THE 67
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful interior bro!! can't wait to see it finished!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 2 2009, 07:12 PM~14964085
> *SOME STUFF I GOT FROM THE HOMIE ARMANDO
> 
> 
> ...


The GOOD stuff!!   That Caprice is still one of my fav's!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 8 2009, 12:41 PM~15015352
> *DID SOME WORK ON THE 67
> 
> 
> ...


Great design!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 8 2009, 08:41 PM~15015352
> *DID SOME WORK ON THE 67
> 
> 
> ...


Sick work bro 67 is hot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 8 2009, 01:58 PM~15016142
> *Great design!!
> *


x2


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Interior looks good Ulises.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Coming along Vasquez. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 8 2009, 12:51 PM~15016069
> *THANKS FRANK YEAH IT KOOL TO KICK IT WITH YOU AND HENRY AND THE OTHER HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS GO DOWN TO THE FACTORY HOMIE
> *


   with us u never know wen :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks great bro!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

SUP HOMIE? :biggrin: ALL YOUR SHIT IS LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking firme ulises!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work bro!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP TATMAN.MARK AND TONIOSEVEN THANKS FELLAS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya im lovin that 62 bro.. gonna be badass.. :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS BRO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BOOOOOOO. NOT FAIR HE GOTS HOOK UPS BOOOOOOO ES PUTO BOOOOOOOOO ESTOY JUGANDO BOOOOOOOOOOOO ESTAS FEO BOOOOOOOOO I HAVE NOTHIN ELSE BOOOOOOOOOOO ANDO ABORIDO BOOOOOOOOOO THATS ALL BOOOOOOOOO WASSSSSSSSSSSSS UP CARNAL BOOOOOOOOOOO IM TIRED OF SAYING BOOOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whos that 62 made by


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15038434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i like that '62,but i love that ford !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 10 2009, 10:41 AM~15038434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love that Impala model and I love those wheels!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 10 2009, 06:07 PM~15043276
> *BOOOOOOO. NOT FAIR HE GOTS HOOK UPS BOOOOOOO ES PUTO BOOOOOOOOO ESTOY JUGANDO BOOOOOOOOOOOO ESTAS FEO BOOOOOOOOO I HAVE NOTHIN ELSE BOOOOOOOOOOO ANDO ABORIDO BOOOOOOOOOO THATS ALL BOOOOOOOOO WASSSSSSSSSSSSS UP CARNAL BOOOOOOOOOOO IM TIRED OF SAYING BOOOOOOOO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 11 2009, 12:48 PM~15052687
> *:scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: hey foooo u gonna go 2maro if u are dont forget to p/up david ok aight


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' that 62...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAn Love that LTD/Galixie hard top ! Looks alot better then the sport roof ! And the guts for the 67 is sharp !


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Projects lookn' good Ulises.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DONE WITH ONE
































































THE NEXT ONE

















THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Bout time u finish that 57. Looks good bro.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 17 2009, 11:11 AM~15108373
> *Bout time u finish that 57. Looks good bro.
> *


MAN I KNOW THANKS HOMIE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 17 2009, 03:44 PM~15110641
> *:wave:
> *


Supp homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I HATE PURPLE, BUT THAT 57 IS SWEET!! GREAT WORK BRO!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking awesome as usual....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:
que onda wuey hey bro that 59 elco looks badass bro 57 looks good to keep it up homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DANG! That a sharp as 57 brother !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 17 2009, 11:09 AM~15108354
> *DONE WITH ONE
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro!! Nice work on that 57


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

RIDES ARE CLEAN BRO...NICE WORK... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Projects lookn' good Ulises, especially like the el camino.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

RIDES LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE ! EXCELLENT WORK ON THAT 57 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THE GREAT FEEDBACK :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 18 2009, 10:39 AM~15119158
> *THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THE GREAT FEEDBACK :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 18 2009, 12:36 PM~15119572
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

I WAS BORED


















































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe i need to get bored too huh??...lol Looks good Vasquez.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 damn those look firme ulises way to go u should get bored more often bro :0 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL THANKS FELLAS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey buddy wen r u going to the new factory let me know wen ur going bro ok   and u still have that invite bro wen ever u wanna go homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 20 2009, 07:55 PM~15136208
> *hey buddy wen r u going to the new factory let me know wen ur going bro ok     and u still have that invite bro wen ever u wanna go homie
> *


KOOL THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 21 2009, 08:38 PM~15147474
> *:wave:
> *



he's alive!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 22 2009, 05:21 AM~15150531
> *he's alive!!!!!!!!    :0
> *


LOL WHATS UP AL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 6 2008, 08:45 PM~12356363
> *NEXT IN THE WORKS 63 FORD GALAXIE
> 
> 
> ...


















I think ford was the under apriciated low-rider!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MC562..know's, some ford line's are gangster!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 28 2009, 01:33 PM~15208968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really beautifull model with the skirts and all!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 28 2009, 01:43 PM~15209053
> *Really beautifull model with the skirts and all!!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 28 2009, 01:33 PM~15208968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Hella nice bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I AM A BIG 69-70 IMPALA FAN ! THIS IS LOOKIN SHARP !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 10:33 AM~15228372
> *I  AM  A  BIG  69-70  IMPALA  FAN !  THIS  IS  LOOKIN  SHARP !
> *


THANKS MINI


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 28 2009, 12:33 PM~15208968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 estas cabron uli


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 28 2009, 01:33 PM~15208968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: SE VALE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE'S


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBK7z895b2I


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 7 2009, 09:16 PM~15299288
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBK7z895b2I
> *


  AY WUEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 7 2009, 10:16 PM~15299288
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBK7z895b2I
> *


That's right Homie!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 7 2009, 10:16 PM~15299288
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBK7z895b2I
> *



hey whey, you misspelled something.......... :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 8 2009, 01:16 AM~15299288
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBK7z895b2I
> *


ya thats cool, you got me wantin to do one !! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Vid....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS GUYS FOR PROPS


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA.. :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 8 2009, 10:58 AM~15302736
> *LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA.. :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wow I need popcorn, That was a good movie....! 
thanks for showin it Big MC.!
Okay who's next? do I smell double feature?


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

That was pretty cool Ulises. I'd like to do something like that with the models I've finished, but I can't think of a song that is only two riffs. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool vid


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERY BODY FOR THE GOOD WORDS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey uli wen r u gonna start showin sum painted shit no more primered crap u keep posting but nuthings painted start paintin sum cars bro :biggrin: 

































j/k bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2009, 09:53 AM~15400624
> *hey uli wen r u gonna start showin sum painted shit no more primered crap u keep posting but nuthings painted start paintin sum cars bro  :biggrin:
> j/k bro
> *


DON'T WORRIE BRO I SOMETHING FOR YOU


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

What up Vasquez???? The 70 is coming along nice homie. Take ur time and don't listen to Frank.  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 19 2009, 11:02 AM~15401830
> *DON'T WORRIE BRO I got SOMETHING FOR YOU
> *


 :0 :0 aver!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DO I SMELL A MC vs. BIGDOG BUILDOFF????..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 19 2009, 11:08 AM~15401875
> *What up Vasquez???? The 70 is coming along nice homie. Take ur time and listen to Frank.   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 19 2009, 11:08 AM~15401875
> *What up Vasquez???? The 70 is coming along nice homie. Take ur time and listen to Frank.   :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 19 2009, 11:08 AM~15401875
> *What up Vasquez???? The 70 is coming along nice homie. Take ur time and listen to Frank.   :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 19 2009, 02:15 PM~15403698
> *DO I SMELL A MC vs. BIGDOG BUILDOFF????..LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hmmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin: lol............
or modelsIVlife vs bigdogg :biggrin: build off hmmmmmmmmmm lol......  :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 19 2009, 12:08 PM~15401875
> *What up Vasquez???? The 70 is coming along nice homie. Take ur time and don't listen to Frank.   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MARCUS  YEAH YOU KNOW FRANK :loco: LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 19 2009, 02:39 PM~15403962
> *THANKS MARCUS  YEAH YOU KNOW FRANK  :loco: LOL
> *


 :0 ...................... :biggrin: .................  ...........................  wasa hapaneng loco


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2009, 03:47 PM~15404033
> *:0 ...................... :biggrin: .................  ...........................  wasa hapaneng loco
> *


SUPP FRANK YOU KNOW TRYING TO GET SOME STUFF DONE WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2009, 02:24 PM~15403818
> *:0 hmmmmmmmmmmm  :biggrin: lol............
> or modelsIVlife vs bigdogg :biggrin: build off hmmmmmmmmmm lol......   :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 19 2009, 03:15 PM~15403698
> *DO I SMELL A MC vs. BIGDOG BUILDOFF????..LOL :biggrin:
> *


SUPP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 19 2009, 02:49 PM~15404059
> *SUPP FRANK YOU KNOW TRYING TO GET SOME STUFF DONE WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIE
> *


trying to get some new shit done for victorville bro thats it. but setbacks are killing me bro :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 19 2009, 03:02 PM~15404169
> *hno:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP FELLAS BEEN BUSY HERE'S SOME STUFF THAT ON THE BENTH























































AND THE VW ALMOST READY FOR PAINT













































THANKS FOR LOOKING OH AND YES I DO MY OWN WORK


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Killer work.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 7 2009, 10:34 AM~15591180
> *Killer work.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That one with the fatass front fenders looks like a pain to hindge and i love the heads N tails on the bug.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 7 2009, 10:42 AM~15591229
> *That one with the fatass front fenders looks like a pain to hindge and i love the heads N tails on the bug.*


X2 hellz ya bro sick work... :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 7 2009, 12:19 PM~15591863
> *X2 hellz ya bro sick work... :0
> *


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: whats up homer :biggrin: your getting down as always i see , keep em coming ........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 7 2009, 02:40 PM~15592671
> *:thumbsup: whats up homer  :biggrin: your getting down as always i see , keep em coming ........
> *


SUPP MIKE :cheesy: AM TRYING HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

FORGOT ABOUT THIS ONE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  
ay wuey lookn good bro its about time u post it sum pics


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ALWAYS SICK WORK COMIN OUTTA HERE !!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 7 2009, 10:31 AM~15591162
> *SUPP FELLAS BEEN BUSY HERE'S SOME STUFF THAT ON THE BENTH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FRANK AND COAST


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 7 2009, 07:20 PM~15594249
> *THANKS FRANK AND COAST
> *


fricken tight shit , homie :thumbsup: ........


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 7 2009, 10:31 AM~15591162
> *SUPP FELLAS BEEN BUSY HERE'S SOME STUFF THAT ON THE BENTH
> 
> 
> ...


Projects are lookn' good Uliseseseses.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 7 2009, 09:31 AM~15591162
> *SUPP FELLAS BEEN BUSY HERE'S SOME STUFF THAT ON THE BENTH
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those are sweet!! The VeeDub looks killer bro!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good as always Ulices....you coming to Victorville?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like some more great projects on the bench.can't wait to see more progress on all of them.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL MY BROTHERS AND ILL SEE THERE MIKE


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Everything looks great homie


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the bug Homie, straight old skool rite there!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHAT UP MC . U COMMIN TO VICTORVILLE. RIDE LOOKIN BAD ASS AS USUAL


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bug looks sick homie cant wait to see it done


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 7 2009, 01:55 PM~15592772
> *FORGOT ABOUT THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Vasquez. I think it would look better with the cruiser skirts though. Maybe even paint them to match the top....match the pattern a little. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

PAINTING THIS FOR A HOMIE 39 CHEVY COUPE KUSTOM




























SOME PAINT ON MY BUGG 





































WILL POST UPDATES LATER THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that VW is looking better everytime. Nice work


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 7 2009, 04:46 PM~15902586
> *PAINTING THIS FOR A HOMIE 39 CHEVY COUPE KUSTOM
> 
> 
> ...


         


BAD ASS !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 05:32 PM~15904198
> *Damn, that VW is looking better everytime. Nice work
> *


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass bug.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: man that vdub is dope :wow: 

cant wait to see more progress :yes:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE FEEDBACK


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks sick Ulices....any more pix of the next step of paint on the vw?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 9 2009, 06:16 PM~15929508
> *Looks sick Ulices....any more pix of the next step of paint on the vw?
> *


ILL POST THEM LATER MIKE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 7 2009, 10:16 PM~15299288
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBK7z895b2I
> *


TTT


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ALMOST DONE WITH THE PAINT JUST NEED CLEAR 










WILL POST MORE LATER THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16249700
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE PAINT JUST NEED CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking gangster


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:0 

NICE AS ALWAYS.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HAOT DAMN BRO THAT SHIT IS STRAIGHT SICK..HELLA NICE PAINT WORK BRO :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 10 2010, 08:09 PM~16249700
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE PAINT JUST NEED CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good bro  hey uli how did u do the fades on it homie :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats a bad ass paint job!! Sick work homie!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16249700
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE PAINT JUST NEED CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 10 2010, 09:22 PM~16249882
> *lookn good bro   hey uli how did u do the fades on it homie :biggrin:
> *


AN AIRBRUSH


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks good . Needs some crazy multi pink velvet interior.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Very Nice......


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Now that's Old Skool! Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn homer , your really kickin ass on this jalle . get down with your bad self :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: ..........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick paint. :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Ahother sik project.Great job homie.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good Vasquez. Nice work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

bug came out real nice !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

YOU GOTTA BRING THAT BY THE SHOP HOMIE SO I CAN SEE IT IN PERSON! YOU KILLIN IT HOMIE!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE PROPS


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 10 2010, 10:09 PM~16249700
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE PAINT JUST NEED CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 15 2010, 11:20 PM~16306888
> *sweet :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> wow!!!!!!! man that looks great !!!!! really looking good bro, cant wait to see this one done,,,,,,, making me want to build a bug ! anyone one got one for sale? :biggrin:
> MORE PICS ???????


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> > wow!!!!!!! man that looks great !!!!! really looking good bro, cant wait to see this one done,,,,,,, making me want to build a bug ! anyone one got one for sale? :biggrin:
> > MORE PICS ???????
> 
> 
> LOL THANKS ALOT GARY MEANS LOT COMING FROM YOU BRO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DID SOME MORE WORK ON THE BUG





































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THIS THING IS SO SICK BRO... MAKES ME WANT TO BUILD ONE KUSTOM TOO... THE PAINT JOB IS AMAZING... WHAT KIND OF AIRBRUSH PAINT YOU USE...?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh Shit!!! That is bitchin'!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0  :0 

that is fkn KILLER :wow: :boink:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Bug is gonna be crazy! :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That's one Sick Bug...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 24 2010, 09:09 PM~16399982
> *DID SOME MORE WORK ON THE BUG
> 
> 
> ...


damn uli bug is lookn sick bro   :wow: keep it up carnal


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: this ones definitly a winner :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good Vasquez. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks every one


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 18 2010, 09:10 PM~16332221
> *LOL THANKS ALOT GARY MEANS LOT COMING FROM YOU BRO
> *


Hey Bro! The bug is lookin sweeeeeeeet1 Hurry up and finish bro!Lol Take your time! Really bro, your really comin up on your detail!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jan 11 2010, 02:15 PM~16256316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE PROPS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

FINALLY GOT SOME PAINT ON THE 70 NOW ITS TIME FOR SOME GRAPHICS



















THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 10:35 PM~16436187
> *:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 27 2010, 09:22 PM~16436046
> *FINALLY GOT SOME PAINT ON THE 70 NOW ITS TIME FOR SOME GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> ...


NICE... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 27 2010, 10:45 PM~16436297
> *NICE... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> FINALLY GOT SOME PAINT ON THE 70 NOW ITS TIME FOR SOME GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like this one just the solid blue color.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

What do u know about paint Michael?!!! j/k Its screaming for some graphics Vasquez. Can't wait to see what u come up with. :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> > FINALLY GOT SOME PAINT ON THE 70 NOW ITS TIME FOR SOME GRAPHICS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good on that 70, even with out graphics keep them pics coming homie.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> DID SOME MORE WORK ON THE BUG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

WOW SUPER CLEAN BUG LOVE THE OLD STYLE, BRINGS BACK THE GOOD OLD DAYS OF THE PAINTS, WHEELS, INTERIOR ALL OF IT! :cheesy:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 27 2010, 10:22 PM~16436046
> *FINALLY GOT SOME PAINT ON THE 70 NOW ITS TIME FOR SOME GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> ...



:0 SE VALE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 27 2010, 09:22 PM~16436046
> *FINALLY GOT SOME PAINT ON THE 70 NOW ITS TIME FOR SOME GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD BRO  :thumbsup:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 7 2009, 04:46 PM~15902586
> *PAINTING THIS FOR A HOMIE 39 CHEVY COUPE KUSTOM
> 
> 
> ...


is this micheals...looks good so far


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 31 2010, 09:08 PM~16472553
> *is this micheals...looks good so far
> *


YEAH THATS MICHEALS 39


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

39 looking good !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP JESSE AND THANKS GARY


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DID SOME WORK ON THE 70


















































































THANKS FRO LOOKING


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

cant wait to see it done........!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice paint work!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks fellas


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 8 2010, 02:08 PM~16550385
> *DID SOME WORK ON THE 70
> 
> 
> ...



damn i like that one :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS BRO


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You are DEFINITELY a MASTERPIECES member thats for sure.  Very nice builds bro...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes sir, that '70 is smokin' ! I love that paint scheme !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

ORALE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

70 looks good Ulisesus.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

SE VALE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

DAMN HOMIE !!!! :0 thats looks great !!! cant wait to see this one striped and cleared!! im going to have to start setting my cars at the other side of the table at the contest !! :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS BROTHERS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd284/E...nt=100_5368.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 10 2010, 05:30 PM~16573541
> *http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd284/E...nt=100_5368.jpg
> *





sick hinge work bro, and i love them wheels


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 06:32 PM~16574695
> *sick hinge work bro, and i love them wheels
> *



X2 !!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet 64 so far bro!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 8 2010, 03:08 PM~16550385
> *DID SOME WORK ON THE 70
> 
> 
> ...


70 look good!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

some sick work going on ,keep it going bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lookn good uli


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for sharing they all look sweet homie, keep pics coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 11 2010, 07:29 PM~16588145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome hinge and jamb work MC562! That 'four is beautiful just the way it sits... :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 8 2010, 03:08 PM~16550385
> *DID SOME WORK ON THE 70
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :worship: just beautiful


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE MEANS ALOT


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MORE WORK ON THE 70




























THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> MORE WORK ON THE 70
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> > MORE WORK ON THE 70
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lovin the 70


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Useless, I'm liking the '70. Good color combo.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 12 2010, 01:03 PM~16594285
> *MORE WORK ON THE 70
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE the color combo! It pops!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

x2


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 13 2010, 11:04 AM~16600205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2222222 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean looking rides being turned out here bro :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 12 2010, 01:03 PM~16594285
> *MORE WORK ON THE 70
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice i bet it ould glow in a black light lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro.
How's the VW coming along?? You finish it yet?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE PROPS AND THE VW IS ALMOST DONE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool, cant wait to see that bad boy done.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 14 2010, 05:34 PM~16610471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:         :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

THAT 70' PAINT JOB CAME OUT BETTER THAN I THOUGHT IT WOULD . YOUR GETTING DOWN , HOMES . 
NOTHING BUT MASTERPIECES IN HERE , KEEP IT UP .


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 16 2010, 04:34 PM~16631430
> *THAT 70' PAINT JOB CAME OUT BETTER THAN I THOUGHT IT WOULD . YOUR GETTING DOWN , HOMES .
> NOTHING BUT MASTERPIECES IN HERE , KEEP IT UP .
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE. THANKS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

all your work is dope 

but that 70 is pure artwork homie :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 19 2010, 02:03 PM~16663550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I would swear you dug this photo up from a shoebox out of the closet!  Super nice build! Very nostalgic. Very cool...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU GUYS


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 12 2010, 12:03 PM~16594285
> *MORE WORK ON THE 70
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS IS KICK ASS HOMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS MIKE ALMOST DONE WITH THE PAINT


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

95% DONE




























THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 22 2010, 05:39 PM~16691489
> *95% DONE
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bad azz rides


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks bad ass Bro!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 22 2010, 04:39 PM~16691489
> *95% DONE
> 
> 
> ...



straight out old school :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck yea that is some tight work right there!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16694789
> *straight out old school  :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i love it, and the background :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 23 2010, 06:12 AM~16694350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice bro..


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

that bug is fuckin badass bro !!! :wow: pure oldschool ! :cheesy: 

The 70 impala looks great with those sleek patterns !!! :0 

I've got an eye on the 51 fleet too !


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The bug looks really nice Vasquez!!! And the 70 too. Keep at it bro.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Super Badd builds MC... :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

PAINTING THIS FOR A HOMIE


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Another Masterpiece for the collection huh? :biggrin: All your builds are Badd in any stage! :thumbsup: I see that Cutty hidin' back there!! :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN! Cant wait to see it painted :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NOTHING BUT KICK ASS WORK IN HERE BRO!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that bug looks great i like the paint


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's always some sick work up in here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 26 2010, 11:36 PM~16734978
> *PAINTING THIS FOR A HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...



Got my eyes on this one .


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: monte's lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

DAmn Homie... puttin it down


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 5 2010, 12:51 AM~16797495
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Patterns bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats freakin sick!!!
You do some bad ass paint work bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks fellas means alot


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 4 2010, 02:51 PM~16797495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap! Missed this update... :uh: Dam sweet patterns MC! Can't wait to see them colors dance in clear!!! :wow:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 4 2010, 03:51 PM~16797495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look-n-good :cheesy:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 4 2010, 03:51 PM~16797495
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Homie looks like a 1:1 Lifestyle CC car !

Great job !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE PROPS


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

looking good MC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 6 2010, 10:24 AM~16813037
> *looking good MC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

JUST NEED CLEAR




































THANKS FRO LOOKING


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 8 2010, 07:10 PM~16831895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 70 looks like shit. :biggrin: Man that came out nice. 
What do you have planned for the 62?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

damn !! looks great !!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 8 2010, 08:10 PM~16831895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

70 Looks awesome...Did David Stripe it or did you learn how to do it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

70 looks pimp bro. 62 looks good cant wait to see more on that!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 8 2010, 10:53 PM~16834820
> *70 Looks awesome...Did David Stripe it or did you learn how to do it?
> *


SUPP MIKE DAVID DID THE STIPING


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

A HOMIE , YOUR SHIT LOOKS GREAT , KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: .....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 9 2010, 11:41 AM~16838946
> *SUPP MIKE DAVID DID THE STIPING
> *


I looks perfect.....one of my fav's that you've done so far....can't wait to see it done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick work in here. That paint is amazing! :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 8 2010, 07:10 PM~16831895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE PAINT JOB

ANOTHER MASTERPIECE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 8 2010, 09:10 PM~16831895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Freakin' sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Monte is looking good Bro, and that 70 is definetly a masterpiece :worship: :worship:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS ALMOST DONE WITH THE BUG


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 8 2010, 10:26 PM~16834541
> *
> 
> 
> ...




looking sweet , love da color combos  homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
good god that 70 is SICK


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 12 2010, 11:57 AM~16870361
> *looking sweet , love da color combos   homie
> *


x2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 9 2010, 04:10 AM~16831895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 22 2010, 04:04 PM~16965130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH MAN!!!!!!!!! THAT IS FUCKIN SICK BRO! GREAT JOB ON THAT HOMIE!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Congatz on the trophy! the bug'z bad azz! uffin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> Sick work in here. That paint is amazing! :0
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> bro i love this bug, such a period prefect build, looks like the 70's, and i know cause i was there !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

A HOMIE , CONGRATS ON THE AWARD FOR THE BUG , IT LOOKS FRICKIN FRIME HOMES . YOU SHOULD HAVE WON THAT CLASS  ,TU SABES . ANYWAYS , THAT 70 IS OFF THE CHAIN TOO . THAT PINSTRIPPING IS SOME KILLER SHIT .......


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

COOL MEETIN YOU AT CITRUS!KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## pontiackid72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cool set car;s, the pink bug is Awesome


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 22 2010, 06:26 PM~16965362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 22 2010, 05:04 PM~16965130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man homie this bug is badass you got some sick work up in jhere homie


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Bug turned out awesome homie.Looks like another great line up of builds.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 24 2010, 05:55 AM~16983898
> *Bug turned out awesome homie.Looks like another great line up of builds.
> *


X2!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Madd skills homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All of you builds are truely SICK !!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES SUPORT AND PROPS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

BADD F*%KING ASS MC! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17000307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaamn Bro! I need to get of my ass and finish something! Awesome bro! Keep it up Bro! I want to see that Envious 70 done bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17000307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More killer builds comin.I have to ask is the striping on the 70 done by hand or is it a decal.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bad ass shit goin on in here as always!! looks awsome!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17002591
> *More killer builds comin.I have to ask is the striping on the 70 done by hand or is it a decal.
> *


THANKS EVERYONE AND DAVID ANTHONY GARCIA DOES THE STRIPING BY HAND


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 25 2010, 03:48 PM~17000307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THIS PAINT IS INSANE BRO VERY TIGHT WORK


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass work. You got in here bro.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Projects lookn' good Uliseseses.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good bro.!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

The bug is out of this world Bro ! love the 70's lowridaz ! :worship: :worship: 

can't wait for that amazing 70 !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuckin bad ass builds, Patterns look SICK on 70. 
But where the fuck did you get the 66 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 26 2010, 12:48 AM~17000307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

x2 nice work


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

saw it in person today, DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:wave: whats up homie . you painting today


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> the 66 is clean man dayaaaaam the 70 is by far one of my favorites :cheesy: beutiful work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17002591
> *More killer builds comin.I have to ask is the striping on the 70 done by hand or is it a decal.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 25 2010, 03:48 PM~17000307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Keep up the good work uli!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 10:39 PM~17149894
> *Keep up the good work uli!!!
> *


YOU GOT IT EDDIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

67 INTERIOR


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2010, 11:07 AM~17221230
> *67 INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


Interior is lookn' good Uliseseseses.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:wow: nice !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2010, 12:06 PM~17221223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2010, 12:06 PM~17221223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always loved this car bro! Keep kicking ass! Like your doin! Its people like you who get me motivated! Thanx bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


always sick work up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2010, 11:07 AM~17221230
> *67 INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i like how the rear buckets are recessed


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2010, 01:06 PM~17221223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That color is sooooo sick ! And the interior is killa with it ! Great job homie !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2010, 11:06 AM~17221223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite 66 to this day. Nothing wild or crazy, just a SUPER CLEAN build with the perfect color combo IMO.  YOUR A BADD DUDE MC!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS MEANS ALOT


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I just looked through the last thirty pages and my jaw is still on the floor!! :0 :0 :0 You are straight-up one of the greats!! Paintjobs of Perfection!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 27 2010, 06:14 PM~17320707
> *I just looked through the last thirty pages and my jaw is still on the floor!!  :0  :0  :0 You are straight-up one of the greats!! Paintjobs of Perfection!!
> *


3X


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES THAT MEANS ALOT TO ME


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thats coooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

oh man i like the way this interior is going !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS BAD SEED


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Very impressive work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

Say Homie, this is some kick ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: kustom jalle .You always putting it down .


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17341780
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AWWW DAMM............ :wow: AMAZING BRO........ :wow: :wow:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17341780
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice work Ulices. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow:  I LIKE IT :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 29 2010, 09:10 PM~17341780
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MASTERPIECES ....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this paint is amazing!!! cant wait to see this one finished...


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Those are some nice looking cars?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17341780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick paint work!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuckin baddassssssss ! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 7 2010, 07:41 AM~17417099
> *Freakin' bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wow:
> *



X2!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES























































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 7 2010, 01:00 PM~17419285
> *THANKS HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be sick I know !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
maybe some flat tail lites on the 65 and some rabit ears, what you think???? :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2010, 01:26 PM~17420721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT AM THINKING BRO


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 7 2010, 11:00 AM~17419285
> *THANKS HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE SOME STUFF AM WORKING ON
































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some real nice whips bro! im lovein that 75 right now


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Ulices...you going to Pegasus tonight?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice rides.... That 75 is lookin sick... Nice rim choice for it...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work bro!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE PROPS


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 15 2010, 03:19 PM~17499074
> *THANKS HOMIE SOME STUFF AM WORKING ON
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: lots of nice projects :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

you got some coo shit on the way cant wait to see


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wips r lookn good uli


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 17 2010, 11:24 AM~17516212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 17 2010, 01:24 PM~17516212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: ....Bad Asssssssssss 62!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 17 2010, 02:24 PM~17516212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, nothin' but pure top-flight sh!t bro!!! I need those '62 skirts! Lol!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 19 2010, 01:51 PM~17541916
> *Damn, nothin' but pure top-flight sh!t bro!!! I need those '62 skirts! Lol!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE JIMBO AND I ARE GOING TO BE CASTING THEM


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MIDNITE BLUES














































FIRST CLEARING WET SAND AND CLEAR ONE MORE TIME
































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 17 2010, 12:24 PM~17516212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK! Right there, great taste!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

All of these are federal homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> MIDNITE BLUES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: NICE WORK BRO


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Perfection is on the menu up in here!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Vasquez. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE PROPS


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2010, 12:28 PM~17622199
> *MIDNITE BLUES
> 
> 
> ...


Im proud of you bro! Your kicking ass and taking it to theee extreme bro! I love the electra! Your making me buy another one! Lol Keep it up my brother!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i got a lil sumthn like that blue car comin soon 
an where you get the rims on the gold deuce?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll give u $20 for that 62


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2010, 08:14 PM~17626501
> *THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE PROPS
> *


well deserved!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2010, 11:28 AM~17622199
> *MIDNITE BLUES
> 
> 
> ...



ALWAYS gettin' down in here! Beautiful work OGee!!! :wow:  :worship:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 27 2010, 11:28 AM~17622199
> *MIDNITE BLUES
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

IS THE 62 RAG THE AMT/ERTL ISSUE AND THE HT THE NEW REVELL OR A RESIN?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Cars are lookn' good. I need to get something done myself.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 28 2010, 08:14 PM~17636935
> *IS THE 62 RAG THE AMT/ERTL ISSUE AND THE HT THE NEW REVELL OR A RESIN?
> *


THE 62 RAG IS THE AMT KIT AND THE HARD TOP IS RESIN


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 31 2010, 07:56 PM~17656947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I just pitched a tent!! The '63 is straight _*KILLIN'*_ it!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 1 2010, 03:15 AM~17657163
> *Nice work bro...
> *



x2


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

nice stuff :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

DAMN !!! this going to be sick !!! cant wait till done, like the 74 also !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie you dont be BS'n around! That mutha is sick !!!!!

Can't wait to see what you do with the '74!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are lookin good as always Ulices...


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 31 2010, 07:14 PM~17657709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CHINGON


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jun 1 2010, 03:02 AM~17661328
> *CHINGON
> *




armando please may i purchase some rims from ypou please


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow: NICE


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE 
































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

dam uli shit came out sweet, u got to teach me how to paint some day big homie :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 1 2010, 08:06 PM~17669454
> *dam uli shit came out sweet, u got to teach me how to paint some day big homie  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH HOMIE ANYTIME


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 1 2010, 11:06 PM~17669454
> *dam uli shit came out sweet, u got to teach me how to paint some day big homie  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh yea, that nice Homie! uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 1 2010, 10:24 PM~17670969
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



X3


NICE WORK


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this 55 is cool !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

when i was a kid,the guy down the street had one just like this,same stance and color,only his had the chrome strips on the fenders, nice build !! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ULIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!! :thumbsup: ON YOUR RIDES!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Rides looking nice.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKSN FELLAS MEANS ALOT


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Lots of insane work on the bench as always , but the Tre is coming hard !!! Will make a nice pair with your 70 :biggrin: 

I need to try that kind of pattern one time , very nice ! :worship: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 1 2010, 04:58 PM~17667509
> *THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ homie


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave: Sup Uli!!! You STILL killin it bro!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM THE DOWN2SCALE FAMILEY


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 25 2010, 11:02 AM~18136110
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHAAAATTTTT????????? :cheesy: Wish I coulda made it bro! Looks like it was ALOT OF FUN!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY ULI!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

30??? :uh: STILL A BABY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Uliseseseses. Hope you didn't get to beat up in the jumper. :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 25 2010, 11:05 AM~18136138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I must have been mad cause I was last in line. :biggrin:

Thanks for having us at your party.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 25 2010, 11:02 AM~18136110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your A rich Man Uly! You Got family and freinds that love you..
I was very Honored and humbled that you shared some of that wealth with me
on your birthday.... (I GOT TO PARTY WITH THE ROCK STARS!) OKAY FOOLS? :biggrin: Happy birthday Big Mc.. and the Hydro wish's you many more..
P.S. This is your new El Dogg.. give it a good home, Im just gonna take it for a spin,
maybe to promo fest, while I got the cragers and temporary 1 day tag's. 
It will clean up real nice.. hope you like it? she'll be shipped after the first..
birthday man! somebody once said,,,(you know how we do it).........


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

from left to right..
some guy.. David. A. Garcia and Benicio Del Toro.. or Raul Julia i get those actors mixed up..


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR COMING DOWN EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUMMER MADNESS</span>























































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BADASS!!!!!! Both of those are sick bro...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 04:06 PM~18164595
> *BADASS!!!!!! Both of those are sick bro...
> *


x2 uffin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 04:06 PM~18164595
> *BADASS!!!!!! Both of those are sick bro...
> *


man i dig those !! they both look great ! i dont know which one i like most, the bellflowers look rite !! nice job bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow: NICE WORK I LIKE THE 62 BUT BOTH SOME PERFEKT CARS FOR ME


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 01:03 PM~18164572
> *SUMMER MADNESS</span>
> 
> 
> ...



Impala's are lookn' good Uliseseseses.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

REALLY NICE FUCKEN CARS ULI.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY HOMIE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 04:03 PM~18164572
> *SUMMER MADNESS</span>
> 
> 
> ...





i think i just wet myself alil :ugh: :biggrin: thats some real nice work brother!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Those are both sweet rides. 

Do you have a stockpile of those window plaques?


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

clean work ... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 62 is amazing


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 01:03 PM~18164572
> *SUMMER MADNESS</span>
> 
> 
> ...





HELLA SICK ULI!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 08:56 PM~18169271
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE KIND WORDS
> *


dam dog u have to teach me how to paint, next time u pant like that hit me up
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TEACH ME HOW TO PINSTRIPE!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 28 2010, 09:02 PM~18169370
> *TEACH ME HOW TO PINSTRIPE!!
> *


DAVID ANTHONY GARCIA DID THE STRIPING


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 03:03 PM~18164572
> *SUMMER MADNESS</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 12:03 PM~18164572
> *SUMMER MADNESS</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ur killin it bro, sik work


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice builds and happy b lated wishes !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THOSE IMPALAS ARE SWEET.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 03:03 PM~18164572
> *SUMMER MADNESS</span>
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! :wow: THESE ARE OFF THE HOOK BRO.. BAD AZZ RIDES MAN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS ALOT FELLAS


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MC562 THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASSSSSS RIDES LOVE THE COLORS GREAT JOB! :wow:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 29 2010, 09:42 PM~18181470
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MC562 THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASSSSSS RIDES LOVE THE COLORS GREAT JOB!  :wow:
> *


X2 uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 01:03 PM~18164572
> *SUMMER MADNESS</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice rides!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 02:03 PM~18164572
> *SUMMER MADNESS</span>
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 28 2010, 03:03 PM~18164572
> *SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All your builds look real good bro...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 03:53 PM~18229278
> *All your builds look real good bro...
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

badass work in here!! evrything... :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 12:40 PM~18275721
> *badass work in here!! evrything... :wow:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SOME STUFF AM WORKING ON

68 IMPALA




























69 IMPALA



















66 GTO




























75 CAPRICE 



























63 IMPALA





































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 25 2010, 09:25 PM~18408198
> *SOME STUFF AM WORKING ON
> 
> 75 CAPRICE
> ...


Nice looking rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Are the rims on the caprice for club members only :uh:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

oh man you know i like this !!!!!!!!!!!! and the gto too !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

the 63 is crazy sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 26 2010, 05:25 AM~18408198
> *SOME STUFF AM WORKING ON
> 
> 68 IMPALA
> ...



:wow: SUPER TIGHT BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i WAS JUST SETTING HERE TODAY THINKING OF A 66 GTO LOW LOW ! AND YOU KNOW I DIG THE SKIRTS ON THAT 69 ! MY MOST LIKED IMPALA !


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

this line up looks awsome cant wait to see them all fisished, i like the caprice 73 my favorite.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 25 2010, 08:25 PM~18408198
> *SOME STUFF AM WORKING ON
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: SIK


all the rides looks good


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

MAAANNNN!!!!! the 63 looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 25 2010, 11:25 PM~18408198
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Some sick builds bro !!!!!!!!!

That Caprice has to be about the sickest one I've seen !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sick work bro!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

thats some nice work you got goin there homie! :wow: say bro how can i get a hold of some of those 5.20's and rims homie? by any chance would you be intrested in selling me a set or 2 homie i got 150$ for 2 sets if you intrested let me know homie i would really apreciate it?


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

All your shit is insane Ulises !!! you've got one crazy looking finished pair of Impy's, and some pure projects in the work ! can't wait to see more ! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im diggin that Goat.. i got a 64...hmm :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam Uli everything looks SICK!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 25 2010, 10:25 PM~18408198
> *SOME STUFF AM WORKING ON
> 
> 68 IMPALA
> ...



beautiful work bro everytime i see this topic its the first one i click on too sick


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR ALL THE KING WORDS MEANS ALOT


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

The more I look at that Caprice the more it looks like a Museum piece !!!!!!!!!!!
Beautiful bro !!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 07:31 PM~18445596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE THAT MEANS A LOT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 31 2010, 02:31 AM~18445596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 09:31 PM~18445596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick... i just did some custom work on my tail light like that....do you have a pic of the rear??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

Always got the goods in here man :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sweet ride homie! and its not even finished yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 09:43 PM~18528874
> *thats sick... i just did some custom work on my tail light like that....do you have a pic of the rear??
> *











im going to tube in the box's to match my head lights an grill..


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GoldToof (Sep 13, 2008)

Sup MC. The 75 Caprice is sick ! Straight out from the 70's. NICE !!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GoldToof_@Oct 10 2010, 11:49 PM~18779902
> *Sup MC. The 75 Caprice is sick ! Straight out from the 70's. NICE !!!
> *


x2 !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 25 2010, 09:25 PM~18408198
> *SOME STUFF AM WORKING ON
> 
> 68 IMPALA
> ...


AWESOME CARS.. YOU KNOW I AM STUPID FOR ANYTHING YELLOW! DID I SEE THE 69 AT THE 909 SHOW LAST MONTH? i THOUGHT I SAW A PICTURE OF IT!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE GOT SOME UPDATES






















































































































THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> THANKS EVERYONE GOT SOME UPDATES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great Ulices


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i always love the work in this thread


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow: LIKE THAT 63.......AWESOME WORK AS ALWAYS


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ x2 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOTSA SICK WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 10 2010, 08:46 AM~18532788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE works.. really diggin that tailight work there. Can't wait to see how the headlights come out


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick ass work in here bro I am diggin these rides


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good uly !!! really like the glass house and 63 !! looking great !! hey i also like your avtar, i think i know that car ! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good as always Vasquez!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

GOOD STUFF UP IN HERE! :drama:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Badass update Bro ! :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 04:38 PM~19066853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

[/quote]
THANKS FOR THE PICTURE TONY :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

>


THANKS FOR THE PICTURE TONY :0
[/quote]


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 07:38 PM~19066853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot! Some of the best out there!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 18 2010, 08:11 AM~19099706
> *Great shot! Some of the best out there!
> *


X 2 ! Straight sick !


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Nov 18 2010, 06:11 AM~19099706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 05:38 PM~19066853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OLD SKOOL!!! Your pix are bad ass Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 19 2010, 12:21 AM~19108236
> *OLD SKOOL!!! Your pix are bad ass Tony :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks David


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> > THANKS EVERYONE GOT SOME UPDATES
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin: ...
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 19 2010, 03:21 AM~19108236
> *OLD SKOOL!!! Your pix are bad ass Tony :thumbsup:
> *


10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 1 2010, 06:46 PM~18961852
> *THANKS EVERYONE GOT SOME UPDATES
> 
> 
> ...






> Looking Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> > Looking Bro. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice work Vasquez! Stepping ur game way up. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

outstanding work homie !! these are gonna b sick!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 19 2010, 11:01 PM~19372435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam ulisio those r some sick rides homie is that 61 wat i think it is ????????


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> SE VALE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All I can say is Beautiful.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Orale!!! uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

<span style=\'font-family:OLD ENGLISH TEXT MT\'>*GON !!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>

BEAUTIFUL COLORS ON BOTH BRO !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Completely sick paint, bro. Bad ass skills. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Incredible paint work homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 20 2010, 12:17 AM~19373000
> *All I can say is Beautiful.
> *


x2 
plus;;HOLY MOLY  the 74 is too damm sweet..


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 19 2010, 11:01 PM~19372435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 20 2010, 12:01 AM~19372435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 20 2010, 12:01 AM~19372435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS UL


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks every one for the props they still need more work


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THATS SOME BAD ASS WORK HOMIE! :0 ALL I CAN SAY IS, ITS ALL ABOUT THE WIRES! :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 22 2010, 12:47 AM~19391498
> *THATS SOME BAD ASS WORK HOMIE!  :0  ALL I CAN SAY IS, ITS ALL ABOUT THE WIRES! :wow:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 12 2010, 03:03 PM~16594285
> *MORE WORK ON THE 70
> 
> 
> ...


this is beautifull. :0 amazing work in here i just finished going thru the whole thread.. wow!!! your paint is off the hook...really like this one. :cheesy: it was nice talkin to ya yesterday  you got some sweet stuff gettin ready to come out! ill be waiting for that.. an i also wanted to thank you for the hook up with armando :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ANY TIME HOMIE


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh My God !!! This is crazy ! :wow: 

Keep them comin, please ! that is pure lowrider porn ! :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

DAMN!!!!! looking good uly! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 10 2011, 02:28 PM~19557782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 10 2011, 03:28 PM~19557782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam ulisio the 61 is bad ass homie, lov the colors :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Paint work is lookn' good Ulisiusisisisisiss


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks every one i got some up dates


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 10 2011, 02:27 AM~19553690
> *Oh My God !!! This is crazy !  :wow:
> 
> Keep them comin, please ! that is pure lowrider porn !  :cheesy:
> *


_*X-2!!!*_


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup Ulissisisisis

nice work.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 14 2011, 09:27 AM~~
> *wassup Ulissisisisis
> 
> nice work.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 17 2011, 04:33 PM~19621837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn that is clean!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 1 2011, 10:51 AM~19755548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: IMPECCABLE :worship: :worship: :worship: more pics please!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 1 2011, 09:51 AM~19755548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats a bad ass model homie a piece of art! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 1 2011, 08:58 AM~19755597
> *dats a bad ass model homie a piece of art! :wow: :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 1 2011, 08:51 AM~19755548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good uli


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 1 2011, 05:51 PM~19755548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: FANTASTIC ART :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

[/quote]
Thanks for the picture homie and thanks everybody for the props


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

>


Thanks for the picture homie and thanks everybody for the props
[/quote]


Nice yob on the 63 ulisesesesesesessss.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Super Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

When I opened the thread I was like  and now I saw 2 pics of paintjob and im like :0 :0 and I cant close my mouth, i'll be like :0 for whole evening and when I wake up tomorrow im like :0 





:0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Paint is one of the top ones Ive seen ...and Ive seen alot in my Life...I'll just say"WOW"... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Damm thanks everyone for the kind words means alot


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 27 2010, 09:22 PM~16436046
> *FINALLY GOT SOME PAINT ON THE 70 NOW ITS TIME FOR SOME GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THIS BLUE ITS SWEET !!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 1 2011, 09:51 AM~19755548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice yob on the 63 ulisesesesesesessss.
X10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

>


Thanks for the picture homie and thanks everybody for the props
[/quote]


:wow: DAMM! :wow: :wow: DAMM!! :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMM!!!
: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 19 2010, 11:01 PM~19372435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fan of your paint work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Always good stuff up in here, and that 63 looks sweet Uli! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 27 2011, 11:43 PM~19976444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohh thats sexy right there.. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

outstanding paints.. I love the fades on the glasshouse,,and the 63 is way out..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

what kinda clear you use on this?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice work in here bro!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 28 2011, 12:43 AM~19976444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow !! what a preatty ass 57 !! nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks homies


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

57 is cleeeaaaannnnnn!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Mar 1 2011, 08:48 AM~19987804
> *57 is cleeeaaaannnnnn!
> *


Thanks bro ill be posting some new stuff tomorrow


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 19 2011, 11:15 PM~20132553
> *Thanks bro ill be posting some new stuff tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: was up Uli?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=MC562,Feb 27 2011, 06:43 PM~19976444








/quote

thats just sick :wow:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 28 2011, 05:43 AM~19976444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 28 2011, 12:43 AM~19976444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that is one clean build.
:thumbsup:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 27 2011, 11:43 PM~19976444
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is one beautiful 57


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone









































































HOUSE OF STYLE























































STREET TATTOO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DIMELO






















































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

ULISIS U GETTING DOWN CARNAL ! KEEP IT UP. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:0 :worship: always good builds going on in here! those g-houses are just plain sick!!


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> DIMELO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 20 2011, 06:06 PM~20136591
> *Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: paint job are kicking assssssssssss hijo!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookking good Ulices.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: Homie is puttin it down !
Beautiful work bro !


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

GOOOOOT DAAAAAAQAMN! :0 :cheesy: :ugh: :around:  :wow: THATS ALL IMA SAY


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good Vasquez! Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

All builds are lookn' real nice.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

as always homies these are some bad ass rides keep them pics coming. :cheesy:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 20 2011, 05:06 PM~20136591
> *Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> ...


sick models bro :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

always some sick work comin outta here !! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 20 2011, 05:06 PM~20136591
> *Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> ...


you got some bad ass modles homie nice work! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 21 2011, 08:15 AM~20140873
> *always some sick work comin outta here !! :thumbsup:
> *


X2!! LOVE THE PAINT WORK ! :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Beautiful work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

bro keep up the good work


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Rides looking smooth.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 20 2011, 05:10 PM~20136613
> *Thanks for looking
> *


Are you kidding or what ??? Thanks for sharing Bro, that's crazy skills ! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 23 2011, 01:16 AM~20158348
> *Are you kidding or what ??? Thanks for sharing Bro, that's crazy skills !  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 what he said.. crazy shit.. I did not see the ford.. sick car homie..
and I like the 74 tail lights on the 75 with the t-top.. sick shit...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the props


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bro, you been holdin out on us havent you.... 
Dizzammnnn!!!!!!!!! The G-Houses are killer, and man, Im diggin the 67 also.... Nice work with the hideaways too!! I like the fact that you come in here, post up progress ( and one hell of a nice progress post) and then you are about your business with out the bs.... Thats whats up...Wish more of these guys would do the same thing.... Keep up the good work homie, and sorry to whore up your thread with a Hydrohype post.... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks homie im trying my best


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 23 2011, 01:57 PM~20161813
> *Thanks everyone for the props
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass work bro killer skills homie much props! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 24 2011, 09:14 PM~~
> *bad ass work bro killer skills homie much props! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks homie you are also killing it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

ALWAYS nice up in here!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Where you been? Haven't seen you in a minute.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 20 2011, 06:10 PM~20136613
> *DIMELO
> 
> 
> ...



maaaaaaaannnnnnn :worship:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks homie

















































































































































thanks for looking


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are some sick projects.... Had to do a double take with that Charger... Im use to seeing you post Pre-80's rides on here.... so that Charger threw me off...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 11:58 AM~20283190
> *Those are some sick projects.... Had to do a double take with that Charger... Im use to seeing you post Pre-80's rides on here.... so that Charger threw me off...
> *


lol


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

You always have some cool stuff in here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you using for pinstriping :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice shit bro!! That Monte is looking sick and the paint on the 67 is looking good


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 7 2011, 04:21 PM~20284183
> *Nice shit bro!! That Monte is looking sick and the paint on the 67 is looking good
> *



X2! Agreed !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank everyone for the props


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I like this one.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 9 2011, 09:53 AM~20297366
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X10000000


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the props


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 7 2011, 12:53 PM~20283143
> *Thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


SICK WORK AS ALWAYS ULIE


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

wut sup with them tires? how much and who selling? well they fit the pegasus wheels? nice rides by the way! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

stunning work man! much props to you! somof the cleanest work on here!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 28 2011, 07:12 AM~20438157
> *stunning work man!  much props to you!  somof the cleanest work on here!
> *


I'm with DOC ! Your work is always top notch !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 27 2011, 10:07 PM~20437295
> *wut sup with them tires?  how much and who selling?  well they fit the pegasus wheels?  nice rides by the way!  :biggrin:
> *



B-U-M-P!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 27 2011, 11:07 PM~20437295
> *wut sup with them tires?  how much and who selling?  well they fit the pegasus wheels?  nice rides by the way!  :biggrin:
> *


They are armandos tires hit him up bro the pegasus wheels are to big


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 3 2011, 07:31 PM~20479723
> *They are armandos tires hit him up bro the pegasus wheels are to big
> *



thank you for your prompt response sir!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 8 2011, 08:05 PM~20509817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice work brotha keep them coming!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks fellas


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

SE VALE

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wild ass wild cat.. 
really really nice..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some nice work goin on in here....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 8 2011, 06:05 PM~20509817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love your work dawg! beautiful as always!! what pink is on that monte?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: nice work at always :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks fellas for the kind words


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Ulices


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey bro what pink is this?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey bro what pink is this?








[/quote]
Its a kostum mix by me white morano pearl with some kandy pink


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 10 2011, 09:35 PM~20526906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WOW ! These last few projects of yours ARE SWEET !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 11 2011, 03:24 PM~20532026
> *WOW !  These  last  few  projects  of  yours  ARE  SWEET !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2011, 04:33 PM~20532076
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DIMELO


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

man! swaaaaeeeet!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 13 2011, 10:21 PM~20549740
> *man!  swaaaaeeeet!
> *


Thanks man


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 13 2011, 10:18 PM~20549714
> *DIMELO
> 
> 
> ...


Pure ART....Beautiful....Have you started picking up the pin stripe brush yet...it not, I know you can....Your paint work is just insane.....I gotta come by the pad sometime and see these beauties in person...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 13 2011, 10:18 PM~20549714
> *DIMELO
> 
> 
> ...


 YULI, THAT SHIT IS BAD TO THE BONE... I ALWAYS SAY THAT ALOT OF FORDS
ARE UNDER APPRECIATED GANGSTER CARS..
REAL NICE JOB..


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

LOOKING :0 ULISIS.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 13 2011, 09:18 PM~20549714
> *DIMELO
> 
> 
> ...


HIJOLE! U did it again sweet ranfla carnal


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 13 2011, 09:18 PM~20549714
> *DIMELO
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: builds are lookin great up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 13 2011, 10:18 PM~20549714
> *DIMELO
> 
> 
> ...



Ford looks good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Straight killa ! Solid work bro !


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

always a pleasure to come in ... no **** ! 

all paints are sick Bro! fingerprints and fans everywhere as it was easy :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MC562 said:


> DIMELO


NOT MUCH ANYONE CAN DO WITH THIS KIT.... BUT YOU KILLED IT BRO....THAT IS ONE TIGHT FORD GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> NOT MUCH ANYONE CAN DO WITH THIS KIT.... BUT YOU KILLED IT BRO....THAT IS ONE TIGHT FORD GREAT JOB!!!


 X2!!!


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE LOWRIDER MAG SPREAD!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

BIGG JESS said:


> CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE LOWRIDER MAG SPREAD!


 x2,was checkin it out yesterday,bad ass line up homie,any updates on that Monte?


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn those are some sick paint jobs, I can't seem to get a plain paint job done. How do you guys do it .


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

BIGG JESS said:


> CONGRATS HOMIE ON THE LOWRIDER MAG SPREAD!


 x2 homie congrats on the LRM pages thats bad ass hope to make it my self one day but thats tight bro much props!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work as always! _*Dimelo*_ is bad as hell!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work man! Congrats on the LRM spread...saw it yesterday


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Can someone post up pics of the LRM spread??? I dont get LRM down here in Tijuana and wont be able to go back to San Diego for a few weeks.....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Can someone post up pics of the LRM spread??? I dont get LRM down here in Tijuana and wont be able to go back to San Diego for a few weeks.....


I'll get it and put it up. I just saw it a few minutes ago. Cool as hell. Congrats Ulises! :h5:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dimelo is amazing man. congrats on the LRM spread :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Tonio


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank every one for the props ill post up the mag and some projects thanks again fellas


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ucket.com/albums/dd284/Elecia23/100_6704.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

DAMN BRO SICK PROJECTS AND CONGRATS ON THE MAG I POSTED IT ON FACEBOOK!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks homie


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good uly !!!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Kool lay out ,and projects.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice work as always and nice lrm shoots :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

always sick projects up in here... mag coverage well deserved :thumbsup:congrats


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm really diggin that 61, its nice!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

all your builds are looking tight homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

How many of us grew up thinking how incredible it would, some day, to have an article in LRM, being recognized on that level for our skill, talent, and drive? I only saw that issue the other day, and when I saw your article, my first thought was: "I wonder if this guy's on LIL?" I'm glad you are. I'm not gonna say you're my hero, but I am damn proud of you! .....with a little envy mixed in! keep up the good work and congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

MC562 said:


>


Wow!!.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Damm dont know what to really thanks everybody for the kind words


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Every bit of accolade is well deserved. Your a VERY talented builder, enjoy the fruits. (I'm on my phone and I don't know yet how to add the smiley's, so insert the thumbs up here). Good job, 562. May many more blessing come your way!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sinicle said:


> How many of us grew up thinking how incredible it would, some day, to have an article in LRM, being recognized on that level for our skill, talent, and drive? I only saw that issue the other day, and when I saw your article, my first thought was: "I wonder if this guy's on LIL?" I'm glad you are. I'm not gonna say you're my hero, but I am damn proud of you! .....with a little envy mixed in! keep up the good work and congratulations! :thumbsup:


:werd::h5: You're one of those dudes whose work I see and it gets me motivated to try something different; I really dig that. Keep up the great work!! I'm watchin' & takin' notes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MC562 said:


>


:shocked: twilight,thats sick bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone means alot


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MC562 said:


> Thanks everyone means alot



























































































Thanks for looking


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Paint work lookn' good.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MC562 said:


> Thanks for looking


 Thats art i like all 3 so far great work as always homi :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

SWEET JESUS!!! NICE BUMPING IN TO U AT THE SUPER SHOW(NO ****) glad to see ya back at it bro...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

MC562 said:


> Thanks for looking


Great work up in here! That pinstriping really makes your paint jobs pop :cooll:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

MC562 said:


> Thanks for looking


Damm!, Damm!!,Damm!!!. Great Paint jobs as always.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

blackbeard1 said:


> Damm!, Damm!!,Damm!!!. Great Paint jobs as always.


Thanks bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1109_lrmp_ulises_vazquez_miniature_model_builder/index.html
:shocked:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks homie


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

You got some great paint skills. Was lookin through your thread and couldnt stop. Amazing.:bowrofl::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

MC562 said:


>


Looking good as always bro.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Rides lookin good :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Always putin out solid work bro !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for looking guys thanks for the props


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

MC562 said:


>


looking good uly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

MC562 said:


>


looks good like that paint job


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks homies


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MC562 said:


>


MASTERPIECES.....THATS ART.....NICE..........:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

real clean as always homie!! just too smooth:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks homies for the props


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

just saw the spread in lrm man congrats :thumbsup: very well deserved 
like josh78 said.......THIS WHOLE THREAD IS ART


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

stilldownivlife said:


> just saw the spread in lrm man congrats :thumbsup: very well deserved
> like josh78 said.......THIS WHOLE THREAD IS ART


thank bro ill post up all my NEW stuff for RIVERSIDE


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

looking good uly :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MC562 said:


>


so clean!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks old skool


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice, where u get them pinstripes ?decals or real pinstripes?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nevermind, i now see the rest, nice work!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MC562 said:


>


daaaaaammmnnn!!!!!
beautiful work!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MC562 said:


>


thats soo bad ass!!!!!
paint job is amazing!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MC562 said:


>


:worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

MC562 said:


>







LOOKING GOOD ULY AS ALWAYS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MC562 said:


>


everything in here is amazing but this cought my eye sweet....:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MC562 said:


>


damn i member this one david did a badass paint job on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: Nice work in here!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn i member this one david did a badass paint job on this one :thumbsup:


Yup thats why I bought it lol


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Sweet shit always bro keep the great projects coming good inspiration..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dude your paint work is great looking.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Fantastic :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

MC562 said:


>


One word ....... _*"Stunning"*_ !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

MC562 said:


> [/QUOTe
> Clean as usual.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

killer builds lovin the paint


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

MC562 said:


>


Man i like this uly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I LOVE the paintjob on this ride, it compliments the shape of the car in every way!
Pin striping done by David right?



MC562;1462949
3 said:


>


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

jevries said:


> I LOVE the paintjob on this ride, it compliments the shape of the car in every way!
> Pin striping done by David right?


Thanks Jevries its hard doing a 70 or 69 impala and yup David striped it


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks gary


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

blackbeard1 said:


> MC562 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTe
> > BEAUTIFULL...:nicoderm:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks bro almost done


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

TTT for my homie


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

SICK


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

MC562 said:


> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/
> dd284/Elecia23/100_6826.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Paint skills are killer man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

MC562 said:


> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/
> dd284/Elecia23/100_6806.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful man,love that blue 70 and Twilight Zone looking 62..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by yesterday bro great rides...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Real nice shit right there.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

love this pic bro great ride !

wat did you use made graphic design like wat stencil where can i get it bro?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> love this pic bro great ride !
> 
> wat did you use made graphic design like wat stencil where can i get it bro?


looks like mesh screen but the railroad kind


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

computer speaker grills


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


MC562 said:


> computer speaker grills


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the props everyone


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good to see u back in action Vasquez!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Always is action my brotha just not posting


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

MC562 said:


> computer speaker grills


Thanks vato appreciate it. Now gootta search for some.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MC562 said:


> Always is action my brotha just not posting


 bad as shit dude. 
answer your pm's when you come on line homie? halla back bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking clean homie much props


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:ninja::run::drama::inout:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

/IMG]


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sick bug!! Love this thread


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats the koolest bug ever.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good homie all ur builds are looking clean


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

MC562 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice wagon and 57 Chevy!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

MC562 said:


> Thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey ulises, did you ever do the 300?


----------



## rICKYLEA0 (Mar 23, 2011)

Any 1961 Chevy wagon model cars available?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

rICKYLEA0 said:


> Any 1961 Chevy wagon model cars available?


try ebay, 17 bucks for a resin body, free shipping


----------



## rICKYLEA0 (Mar 23, 2011)

Are u interested in building a 1961 Chevy wagon...I'll buy the shell and will need a donor wagon model for the interior n chassis

JUST NOTICED I'VE CONTACTED U BEFORE...LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO DO IT N I'LL PICK ONE UP OFF OF EBAY

My # is
5599601357
Text, call / leave message


----------



## rICKYLEA0 (Mar 23, 2011)

Also interested in 2010 Camaro and 1955 Chevy truck

Let me know if interested


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rICKYLEA0 said:


> Are u interested in building a 1961 Chevy wagon...I'll buy the shell and will need a donor wagon model for the interior n chassis
> 
> JUST NOTICED I'VE CONTACTED U BEFORE...LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO DO IT N I'LL PICK ONE UP OFF OF EBAY
> 
> ...


Not very intelligent... Leaving your number like that lmao!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Any pics of that vw chassie?


----------

